# FET Cycle Buddies July/August 2016



## HappyGirl8819

I thought I'd get this thread started.

I have a little boy from my first icsi cycle and had five blasts to freeze. I had a natural fet last summer which resulted in a mmc. My periods became so irregular (no af for 3 months then non-stop bleeding for 2 months!). I'm doing a medicated fet this time. Starting norethisterone on July 13.

Looking forward to meeting you and hoping this will be a lucky thread x


----------



## Gem15

Hi happy girl! 

We also had a successful ICSI cycle which resulted in our DD in Feb 2013. We have 3 frozen embies and going for our first medicated fet starting 7th (this Thursday!!) I had joined the june/July thread but I'm so much further behind everyone on there so I'm glad you started this one! 
Here's hoping it's a lucky one. Xx


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Hi Gem 

Congratulations on your little girl. I'll be 6 days behind you so you can let me know what to expect. 

Positive thinking all the way 😀


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies can i join? Starting my 1st fet. Had 2 fresh cycles so far and now beginning my frozen one. Day one of period today so in tmz for injection and scan. Xx


----------



## Gem15

Hi mo! 
Of course you can join....the more the merrier on this crazy journey!! Hope scan goes okay tomorow


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Morning Ladies

Mo - Good luck with your scan today

Leni - Welcome to this thread. I'm not sure about what cycle day you'd have your transfer. I had acupuncture on my icsi treatment. I found it very relaxing.

Gem - Only a few more days to your start. I bet you just want to get going now

AFM - Meds are arriving tomorrow and just waiting to start next week x


----------



## jopot

Hi 
Can I join too ? 

We have 2 blasts from or ICSI cycle back in in 2013 which we are hoping to have put back this month , I started osteogen on day 1 of my cycle 2nd July so I'm day 4 now I have a scan next Wednesday so far so good seems a lot less stressful than last time but I suppose my toddler and full time job are keeping me busy this time ! 

Looking forward to following you all on your journeys 

Jody xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I am due to start medicated FET on my next cycle which should start this weekend (so I suppose I'll be aug/sept really). However, our dr left the decision to do medicated or natural up to us and I still can't decide if we're doing the right thing! 

I have a pretty thin lining naturally so I'm not sure it would play ball on a natural cycle but I'd love to try one if I can. Anyone know whether it's possible to start a natural and then convert?! I could really do with some advice as this will be our only go before having to do another fresh cycle.

Thank you!


----------



## Gem15

Hi jody!
I'm feeling the same this time around! I start DR on Thursday and haven't really given it too much thought - like you say it's different when you're busy with a toddler! 

Welcome hopeful!
I'm afraid I don't have much advice as this is our first FET and have never done a natural one before! Hopefully some of the other ladies can help you out though x

Happygirl - not long for you either! All this waiting around is a pain eh  

Mo - hope the scan went well! 

Leni - I haven't tried acupuncture before. I did try reflexology though and found it quite relaxing. Not sure if it contributed to my BFP but might give it a try again this time around! Not sure about date for transfer either sorry 

Gemma xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Scan was fine. Got given a one off injection in the bum/hip region lol. Thats me for 2 weeks. Then i go bk and. Start hrt tablets for 2 weeks. Then progesterone pesseries for 5 days then transfer. Pretty much my whole summer holidays (im a teacher). Praying this works or its private for us next time and would need to borrow money 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi ☺

Do you mind if I join in as well?
I'm starting my first FET next week and I'm off tomorrow for an endometrial scratching in London. 
We have 2 good Blastocysts frozen and we can't wait!
Fingers crossed for us all!

Xx


----------



## Gem15

Mo - great news! Where are you having treatment? 

Mountain - welcome! Good luck with the scratch tomorow 😊 it's something I hadn't heard of till I came on here - what exactly is it?? 

AFM - start nasal spray tomorow, 4 times a day for approx 2 weeks then scan before the hrt! X


----------



## Besidetheseaside

I have found this definition of endometrial scratching:

The lining of the uterus (the endometrium) is gently ‘scratched’ using a thin catheter (a fine, flexible, sterile, plastic tube) which is passed through the cervix.
Endometrial scratching, or injury, is defined as 
medically administered damage to the inner lining of 
the womb and was first demonstrated as a beneficial
procedure in reproductive medicine in 2003.

We had 2 failed cycles and hope that this does the trick.

X


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies!

Can I join?

I had a fresh donor ICSI cycle in Cyprus; unfortunately iI found out on Monday that t was a BFN. I"m not that surprised as I only had one embie transferred. Luckily, I have 8 in the freezer - 2 boys and 6 girls.

Thankfully,  the doctor said that I can go straight into  an FET cycle once AF arrives! DP has 2 daughters  (and the child I lost was a boy), so we are leaning more towards putting a male embie in if we do another SET, but if we put two in, I would then want one of each in case of twins. We would prefer not to have twins, but if it does happen,  it would be nice to have a boy and a girl. If the girl embie is the only one that sticks, we will just view a boy as not being in the cards and love her to bits!

I'm currently on AF watch; once it comes I can start meds and book flights! I "m thinking it will be at the end of July.
X


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 

Welcome SryGrl ☺
Fingers crossed for your cycle in Cyprus. Are you planning to stay there for a holiday as well? 
Great that you have 8 embryos frozen, are they blastocysts already? 

I've just came back from my endometrial scratch.
Miss Tozer is such a lovely doctor! It was a little bit painful but didn't take long (1 min all together).
I can definitely recommend her to women in the London area. 

How are you Gem15, mo89, hopeful_81, HappyGirl8819, leni2015 and all the others? Any news?

All my IVE friends have fallen pregnant this year. 
That's why I think it's a good year for falling pregnant ☺

Xx


----------



## Gem15

Welcome SryGrl - sorry to hear about your BFN   good news that you can get going so soon tho! And that's a great number of frosties to have! I didn't know that you could tell if they are boys or girls!! 

Mountain - glad your scratch wasn't too painful! And ill go with this being a positive thread too  

AFM - first day of buserelin for me and already feeling tired! ! Lol I'm sure it's all in my head


----------



## SryGrl

Mountain78, I went with my DP to Cyprus in June for the fresh DE cycle and we stayed for 10 days and drove around. This time, I will go on my own and will not rent a car. However, I will stay at a very nice resort by the port/beach, and will likely be there for about 6 day, so hopefully it will be quite pleasant! All 8 of our frosties are 5 day blasts, so we did quite well! Are you starting the medication for your FET next week? Is your FET through a UK clinic? Hopefully the luck of your friends will be contagious and you"ll get your BFP this cycle!

Gem, that's great to hear that you are already getting started with your protocol. Won't be too much longer until your FET.!

Mo, it's great that you are able to fit this in during your school hols. Hopefully, you'll get your BFP and won't have to go private!

Hopeful, I have no idea whether it's possible to start with natural and. Over to medicated; if you have lining issues, it would seem that medicated might be a more reliable choice. Has your doctor discussed the pros and cons with you?

Leni, I'm not entirely sure what the transfer day for FET is, as I haven't yet received the schedule. For my fresh donor egg cycle, it was CD19.  I think I am supposed to follow the same protocol for FET, so I would surmise it would be around CD19 as well.

X


----------



## HappyGirl8819

Morning Ladies

Gem - Great news you've started. Hope you're not too tired and make sure you drink plenty of water to avoid the headaches burserelin can cause.

Mo - One injection sounds great rather than doing it daily.

Leni - Have a lovely holiday. Hope you come back relaxed and ready to go.

Jopot - I definitely agree you don't have time to dwell when you've got a toddler.

Hopeful - My clinic (CRGW) definitely allow you to convert to a medicated from a natural. Give your clinic a call to confirm.

Mountain - Glad your scratch wasn't too painful. 2016 will be a good year for all of us.

Srygirl - Sorry about your bfn. It's good that you can go straight into a FET. That's amazing you know the sex of your embryos. 

AFM - Meds have arrived and just waiting to start. Five more sleeps 😀


----------



## Deb24

Hi ladies!

Please can I join? 

My 3rd IVF cycle in May resulted in 3x6d embies being frozen. I had an endometrial scratch yesterday along with a Prostap injection (this is one injection instead of many Buserelin injections, and I don't know why they don't offer it more, as it's a lot less hassle!!). Started taking Provera today, so now its a waiting game to check that my system has been suppressed!

I thought that maybe a FET cycle would be nice and quick, but its not much different to a long fresh cycle really, but obviously less stressful on the body which is a big positive!

Hope everyone is doing ok. I look forward to making this journey with you all and fingers crossed for lots of lovely positive test results in the coming weeks


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone ☺

It seems like I'm the only one which doesn't downregulate...
I'll start with Estrogen patches on day 2 of my next cycle.
Does anyone know what the difference between our FETs is?
Have a good day xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, can I join you please. I am on day 7 of down regging for a medicated fet. Back for a scan on 21st to see if I can start oestrogen to thicken lining. Hope everyone is okay  xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi Ladies 

Can I join? I am currently sat on the sofa next to my DS who is snoring loudly! I am about to start my first FET DS was born after my first IVF in 2012 but I got no Frosties. I had an unsuccessful icsi in March. I have two blastocyst Frosties. I had my scratch on Wednesday and I start down regging on Tuesday before coming off the pill next weekend to stimulate af. 

My transfer is being timed for the beginning of August as we are on holiday at the end of July. Timing is crucial just hope af is late rather than early. I am trying to get everything into the school holidays. 

B


----------



## Gem15

Deb - welcome! Like you say the process isn't any shorter really but no EC which must be kinder on our bodies!  I like the idea of the one off injection, I'm on buserelin spray 4 times per day!  

Kezzywoo - I think we're cycling pretty much at the same time! I'm still waiting on my date for my scan to check I'm properly DR but reckon it will be around your date  

Bridgetk10 - welcome! Are you off somewhere nice on holiday? Hope AF behaves for you!! 

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM - day 3 of DR and I'm not too bad! Feel a bit tired and was soooo hot last night in bed (but it was a muggy night!) So overall not too bad (yet) with the dreaded side effects!  

Gem xx


----------



## jopot

Mountain78 I'm not down regulating either just osteogen tablets for 12 days then my scan to check my lining and levels then I'll start progesterone just before I have the embryos put back the week after , it's a mind field how many different protocols there  no wonder we spend our lives googling or on here ! 
X


----------



## Hopeful_81

Thanks for your answers ladies. I emailed one of the nurses a couple of days ago so just waiting to hear back about whether we can convert natural to medicated if need be. AF arrived today so I'm going to call my clinic tomorrow anyway. Excited to get started again!

Good luck to everyone. Hope you're feeling ok wherever you are in your cycles xx


----------



## Frenchie16

Hi girls, can I join please. I am currently down regging. My last cycle was cancelled due to a thin lining so I have increased climival alongside viagra and full immunes on this cycle
Just waiting for AF to show then all being well first scan will be Friday 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Deb24

Ugghhh, starting to feel very tired now  

How's everyone else doing today?

Deb


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi ☺

I'm waiting for my AF to turn up that i can start with Estrogen Patches. 
Thought it's starting yesterday morning and made already an appointment for as baseline scan today. 
All of a sudden it stopped yesterday and came back very weak today but it's light red blood (sorry for TMI).
Going to my scan anyway but don't know which day counts as day 1...

Has anyone experienced the same?

How is everyone else? A lot of girls are down regulating at the moment...
Went just once in my life through DR and know what it feels  like. 
Our group has grown a lot! Looking forward to our transfers 😊
Have a good day xx


----------



## mo89

Hi

Gem- im having treatment at edinburgh royal. U? 

Im still just waiting. Im back the19th to start hrt tabletss for 2 weeks. So transfer should be 3 weeks 5 days from now.sooo nervous. 

Welcome to everyone who has joined. 

Do you think fet is better than fresh? Xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi

Mountain78 I hope af arrives soon

Mo89 did I cycle with you in February?

Frenchie16 has af arrived yet?

Hopeful81 how did you get on at the clinic

AFM I had the scratch last Wednesday and spotted Wednesday evening and Thursday but the started having af type spotting again on Saturday. I am still on the pill so I rang the clinic in a panic. Anyway they said keep following their instructions which is to start the suprecur today and the stop the pill the day I was told to stop which is Friday. I am but worried af might arrive early so I think I am thinking I will take an extra day just incase.


----------



## mo89

Hi bridget. Yeh I think we did cycle together.  xxx


----------



## Frenchie16

Hi girls

Yes thank you Bridget  AF has arrived so got my baseline scan on Friday. Hopefully all will be ok, really not enjoyed DR this time, not that I ever enjoy it lol but it's like my skin has had enough of the injections.

Mo89 Fresh v Frozen hmmm personally I think I prefer fresh. I really don't like the climival as it makes me feel sick but then I don't like the stress of waiting if to find out how your embies are doing on a fresh. Saying that I've not got to the defrosting of the frosties as didn't make it that far last time. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi Ladies can I join?
I'm on day 2 of downregging so looking at mid Aug transfer if all well! We're very lucky to have a DS from our fresh so hoping one of his frosty twins might join us. It's our first FET.

Hope you are all well x Lulu


----------



## kezzywoo

hi everybody, well day 12 of down regging today and i feel awful. Mood swings are terrible, i seriosly feel like a mad woman. I spoke to the clinic and they have asked me to come in on 20th for scan so really hoping they can start me on the progynova to replace some of the hormones they have taken  hopefully will feel more human then.
How is everyone else?
Gem did you speak to the clinic hun? would be awesome if our dates matched 

xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone 😐

I think I'll have to leave this group as my AF doesn't want to arrive. I have started spotting (light red) on Monday and went for a scan on Tuesday. Endometrium was 8.6 so AF didn't start. I didn't DR. Still spotting but AF doesn't want to break through...
Don't know what to do, never had that before.
Had a normal cycle with AF after my stim cycle but I'm 5 days late this cycle...
Booked a lot of days off and AL to be able to go to the scans but I don't need it anymore 😢
We'll have to postpone our cycle probably until autumn.

Fingers crossed for your cycles! 
I'll keep on reading this thread and hope that you're all soon pregnant!  ☺
Xx


----------



## SryGrl

Good evening ladies!

Mountain, I'm sorry to read that you are having trouble with your AF. Have you considered taking Provera? This is a high dose of progesterone that is often prescribed in order to bring on AF. You would get AF when your body experiences a drop from high levels of progesterone. Provera is usually prescribed for between 5-10 days, and AF shows up around 3-10 days afterward. Maybe you can still cycle in August?

Kezzywoo, I'm not doing downregging on this cycle, but I did downreg last year. It was not pleasant! Hopefully you will feel more like yourself once you are on the estrogen. 

Lulu, that's great that you were so lucky last time - it would be great if you have another little one from the same batch!

Bridget, I hope that everything works out with your cycle and AF arrives when she is supposed to. 

Mo, your transfer day is coming up soon! 

Frenchie, hopefully you will get a nice thick lining during this cycle!

Jopot, it seems like we are on a similar protocol. I am also not downregging; instead, after getting AF once I stopped meds from last cycle, I started estrogen, and will go on progesterone tablets 7 days before transfer, with other medications added on the day of transfer. 

AFM, I booked flights and hotel in Cyprus. ET day is 28/7! 

x


----------



## Gem15

Hi all. 

Mountain - sorry to hear you may have to abandon this cycle   AF can be a real witch at times!!  

Kezzywoo - think I'll be just behind you, got my scan date through for the 25th! That's not so good you're feeling awfull   I'm not too bad, just REALLY tired all the time!!

Lulu - fingers crossed for another positive cycle again this time! We were also blessed on our last ICSI cycle and this is our first FET. 

Frenchie  - good luck for your scan tomorow!  

Bridget - hope AF hasn't arrived early for you!!

Mo - I'm having treatment at ninewells in Dundee (although I actually live in larbert!) Not long till your next app  

Deb - how are you feeling now? I can sympathise with the tiredness!!

Hopeful - how are you doing? Did clinic get back to you? 

Jo - do you have a date for transfer? 

So sorry if I've missed anyone  

AFM - day 7 of DR and have my baseline scan on 25th. Not much to tell, like i said above I'm just REALLY tired most of the time so finding it difficult to concentrate at work. I'm off for a week from the 27th so looking forward to the break.

Gem xx


----------



## jopot

Just a quickie from me as I've just finished a night shift and need my sleep lol 
My lining was 7.9 mm so I'm to continue the oestrogen and start the progesterone tomorrow transfer is booked for next Thursday but I don't have a time yet . Luckily it's my day off on Thursday so I don't even have to tell work   

I'll try and catch up on everyone else later when I wake up xxx


----------



## Deb24

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone's ok and looking forward to the weekend!

AF arrived this morning, and I've have my blood test. All ok to begin the cycle on Sunday! Not looking forward to all the pills, patches and pessaries, but embryo transfer is pencilled in for 4th August - fingers crossed my lining is lovely and thick by then!! 

And then we wait!!


----------



## Frenchie16

Thank you my scan went well so have just started on the climival and viagra. Been dreading the viagra so fingers crossed it won't be too bad. Got an intralipid on Friday and then scan on 27th

Deb if my lining does what it should do my transfer will be a smiling date

Fab news jopot you will be pupo soon!!

Gem I was so tired DR too, so difficult to work full time and cycle isn't it!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and you all have a lovely weekend! Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Frenchie can I ask what immune treatment you are having, I am really worries that I have some immune issues so really considering the tests. Thanks Hun xx


----------



## thecharming

Hi ladies, can I join? Will be reading more than posting at the moment. My first FET in August, cannot wait!


----------



## Lynseys

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining, this is my first fet after my fresh cycle resulted in a mc in March. Due to go in 28th July for injection for dr and think transfer will be last wk in August.
Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## Gem15

Charming and Lynsey - welcome!!  

Frenchie - glad the scan went well and you can move onto the next stage! 

Jopot - oooh you'll soon be PUPO!! 

Deb - keeping everything crossed for your lovely thick lining!! 

AFM - day 10 of DR and still no AF!! I expected her about day 7 so hope she comes soon as my baseline scan is booked for a week on Monday!! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay and you're all having a lovely weekend! Xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening,

Welcome thecharming and Lynseys

Oo exciting Jopot

Great progress Deb24

How frustrating Gem15 hope it arrives soon

AFM
I am day 5 dr and was naughty last night as I went to Newmarket races and had a few Pimms! Fingers crossed my last for 10 months at least  

I took my last pill today so af should arrive on Wednesday so I can start the provera on Saturday. We fly off to Spain on Sunday so I can really unwind after the end of term madness so I am truly replaced for et in early August.


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone please can I join? I have one miracle daughter who has recently turned 3 and had a fresh cycle last month trying for another miracle! Unfortunately my progesterone level was too high, so my little blast had to be frozen! Fingers crossed I will be having FET mid August dependant on when AF arrives!? She is due around 29/06/26!
Having natural FET, can anyone tell me what to expect? The clinic only said to call them on day 1 of AF! Xxx


----------



## Frenchie16

Kezzy, I'm having a full immune cycle. So for me it's a thyroxine tablet first thing in the morning, intralipid infusions, steroid tablets & clexane injections. It was a difficult decision as they aren't cheap but so glad we did them as highlighted some big issues (treatable) does your clinic offer the tests? 

Welcome to all the newbies x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Hi ladies - hope you are all doing ok? Sorry for the radio silence, we've been away on holiday and I've been trying to have some time off the internet!

Frenchie, that's v interesting to hear about your immune treatment. If this FET doesn't work out for us, that's the next step. Where did you get your testing done?

Bridget - I'm sure a couple of glasses of pimms won't hurt! Ive been a bit too relaxed about booze over the last couple of weeks, esp on holiday. I keep thinking that it doesn't matter so much as we don't need to make any embryos but that's probably the wrong attitude!

Jopot, that's so exciting you'll be pupo so soon. That's a great lining thickness.

Gem - how are you doing? I hate DR, makes me feel like I have a head full of cotton wool.

I heard back from the clinic nurse who said that they can convert a natural to a medicated if lining doesn't thicken up enough. So we've decided to try a natural but only if they'll give me extra progesterone support. Going to call tomorrow to find out and have to start ovulation tests then too. I don't think for a minute we'll manage to get out of a medicated but it will be good to try!

All those ladies who are doing pills plus patches/Viagra - is that a standard approach by your clinic? We only get pills but I have v thin lining so a bit worried it won't be enough (if we have to do a medicated).

H xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies.hope you have had a good wknd. Its my birthday tomorrow turning 26! Then
N bk to the hospital tuesday to find out if il be startinh hrt taets. Cannot wait. This time in 3 weeks I should hopefully have had the transfer .soo nervous.trying to stay so positive but just cannot see an end to this journey. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Frenchie16

Hopeful, we got the immune tests done through our clinic (care) there are 2 types level 1 & 2. We decided to throw everything at it and have both sets, glad we did as found issues on both. My first FET was cancelled due to a thin lining, I then had a hysteroscopy as there were concerns about scarring from a previous D&C, luckily it was fine. So on this cycle I've been given a medicated FET, 4 climival a day orally, 4 climival tablets vaginally (lucky me) and 100mg viagra. Praying that works as the viagra is tough going. Can your clinic offer you more if it is still thin? 

Aww happy birthday for tomorrow mo89, it's hard to stay positive isn't it when we've all had so many knocks. Hope it is all our times soon x


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies,

I hope you are all coping with the heat? It's hiding the hot sweats from nosy people for me!

Mo89 - Happy Birthday

Hopeful_81 - I have found every clinic does things differently! I am dr on suprecur, then on day three taking provera times a day, scan on day 10 and then the joys of cyclogest for the foreseeable! 

Frenchie16 - that sounds tough going with the viagra and climivel. 

Id593 - welcome I am sorry I can't advise I am in a medicated cycle

Gem15 - has af arrived yet?

AFM - I am really glad I took the pill a day longer as I think I have come on today which puts things a day earlier than planned which isn't too bad as the clinic won't scan on a Sunday and I am booked in on the 1st as we are on holiday until the Friday before. I will wait until tomorrow to decide whether today or tomorrow is day 1. I then start provera on day 3. I am counting the hours until the end of term. Xxx


----------



## Gem15

Hi all! 

Wow how hot has it been today!!! Not that a saw much of it stuck in the office  

Bridget - yes AF eventually arrived sunday evening so hopefully all should be well at my baseline scan on Monday!  

Mo - happy birthday   

Frenchie - what a lot of drugs but as long as they do their job who cares eh! 

Hopeful - hope you had a good break. Glad the clinic got back to you! 

Id593 - welcome! Think every clinic is different but I called them on day one of AF. I started DR on day 22 and will have DR for 2.5 weeks by the time I go for baseline scan on Monday.  I will then hopefully start on HRT (whatever form that takes!) before another scan then hopefully transfer. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Gem xx


----------



## sharethebabydust

Hi Everyone! I have been reading these forums obsessively over the last year or so and decided it was time I joined in !! I'm having IVF with PGD to prevent a genetic disease being passed onto our children. Along the way we found out that DH has poor sperm count, form and motility so if we were to attempt the au naturel way the chances would be very slim. Just had our first FET and I am now 7DP5DT. I said I absolutely wasn't going to do an early test but I caved today and it was negative  . Has anyone had a negative at this stage that has resulted in BFP? I've been so calm along the whole process but this wait has driven me insane.


----------



## Bridgetk10

Welcome sharethebabydust - this is my first FET so I can't advise other than step away from the pee sticks. Sending sticky vibes to your little embie to stay put.


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

Hi ladies

May I join? I'm nervous about joining a FET cycle buddies thread in case I jinx myself and then find the cycle cancelled.... but here goes nothing!

I've had persistent lining issues: we don't know for certain, but it's likely the quality of my endometrium was the root cause of my miscarriage in March - as the tissue testing showed our baby was chromosomally normal, so the problem was the soil (ie me) not the seed 

We did a freeze-all round of IVF with PGS in May, and have 6 euploid blasts on ice

We attempted a medicated FET earlier this month, but I completely failed to respond to oestrogen pills or patches. My lining barely grew, and wasn't triple line

My consultant said some women don't respond to artificial oestrogen, but their lining _does_ respond to their own natural oestrogen. We know my lining _can_ thicken up when I'm stimmed - as it's thickened up in my last 2 stims cycles...

So, we're doing a bit of an unusual FET protocol - one he's had success with before, with women such as me

We're doing an ovulation induction cycle, as a sort of stimulated natural FET

So I'm stimming again, to grow follicles, to produce natural oestrogen, which will hopefully thicken my lining (and we can add in Progynova on top if needed) so we can

I'm only on 75iu Gonal-F, but my PCOS ovaries could go off like rockets, so we're on a strict sex ban, in case we end up triggering a bazillion eggs and end up with an Octomom type situation. Apparently we want to get me pregnant - but not TOO pregnant! The irony is not lost on me....! 

First lining scan on Friday, desperately hoping my lining will respond and we will make it to transfer, and get one of our frosticles on board 

Thinking thick!!

Thanks for having me xxx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

Oh, and even though we know my lining issues are oestrogen related (my uterine blood flow is terrific, hysteroscopy and HyCoSy confirmed no adhesions post ERPC), I'm still throwing every trick to help uterine blood flow:

- had an endometrial biopsy when I had my hysteroscopy (consultant said it was like a turbo scratch)
- vaginal viagra
- 6g L-Arginine
- 600mg Vitamin E
- selenium
- acupuncture
- Mayan abdominal massage

We're adding immunes to the FET protocol so IF the lining thickens up and we are able to proceed to transfer, I'm going to be rattling, as will be doing:
- continuing with daily Thyroxine (started in May, to get TSH into optimal range for fertility)
- IV intralipids 7-10 days prior to ET
- Start Cyclogest and Lubion when I start progesterone (5 days before ET)
- Start Prednisolone 3 days prior to ET
- Start Clexane and aspirin 1 day post ET

I believe this is what's known as 'the kitchen sink' approach!


----------



## Bridgetk10

Welcome bananafish81. Your treatment plan really does cover everything. Sending thickening vibes to your lining. 

AFM - dr is really affecting my ability to cope with things. I am majorly over reacting to things and DS is really pushing my buttons. Af started properly yesterday which is when we needed it to to fit round our holiday. Only two days of term and I am off to the national space centre today with my year group.


----------



## Hopeful_81

Happy belated birthday mo89 🎉🎉

Frenchie, thanks for your response. I'm driving myself mad worrying we're not doing the right things to ensure success but my dr was v firm about one step at a time. I am going to ask about the viagra though as it seems to make a big difference in some people.

Sorry to hear you're finding dr tough bridget - I really sympathise, I absolutely hate the way it makes me feel and not being able to function properly.

Sharethebabydust - I don't have any experiences of a bfp but I do know from being on various forums that plenty of people don't get their positive test until a bit later. Someone on my clinic page tested negative right up to the day before her OTD (we test 16 days after ec) so don't lose hope yet.

Bananafish - that really is a lot of drugs! I have lining problems too, although I've not yet got to the stage where our dr is saying that is the problem. Mine usually measures around 4.5mm mid cycle and the only time it has ever got to 7mm is when I've been on clomid or stimming - so v interesting to hear your experience as I could we'll find myself in the same boat! Hoping the kitchen sink approach does the trick.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## sharethebabydust

BridgetK - I'm hearing so much on these forums about staying away from HPT (home pregnancy test) but the problem is my cycle is via the NHS and they have given me a pee stick to determine BFP OR BFN, no blood tests! I am considering paying for a private blood test just so I can be confident that if I do receive a negative on the HPT that it is definitely a negative. I've read lots about women who have had BFN on HPT but then had positive through bloods.


----------



## SryGrl

Sharethebabydust, I'very read on some of the older TWW threads of women who got BFN's up until 9dp5dt or even later, and then got a BFP. One woman got a very faint line on 11dp5dt, and she went on to have twins! Another woman tested negative on all her POAS tests, then had a blood test showing a BFP, with a reading of over 200! I read of a medical study saying that about 10% of pregnancies become detectable on HPT's in the week after 14dpo (equivalent of 9dp5dt) due to late implantation. Also, there are some women who metabolise HCG in their urine differently, gicing false negative results - blood tests are far more accurate. Fingers crossed, you'll be one of the women who gets a late BFP!


----------



## sharethebabydust

SryGrl - I really appreciate your reply it's really cheered me up... I'm clinging on to hope   

I can see you're due to have your FET this month, has that happened yet?


----------



## SryGrl

STBD - I will be flying to Cyprus on Monday, and will have my FET on Wednesday - just 6 days from today!


----------



## Frenchie16

Hiya everyone

Urgh had a rubbish day, this week has been tough as the viagra is pretty brutal. To top it off had a blood test to check my TSH (thyroid) levels and even though I've been on drugs for 6 weeks it has got worse. Was talk of my cycle getting cancelled (which after a hellish week was too much to bear) but after an hours wait we are back on but with an increased level of drugs for TSH. Felt like I was fighting a battle I just couldn't win earlier but feeling a bit better now

Bananafish your meds are very similar to mine, have you started the immune drugs yet? I've got my second intralipid tomorrow. Started the steroids today too. For my lining I'm on 8 tablets of climival, aspirin and viagra. Today I've had to take 26 drugs and an injection so I sympathize with the rattling! 

Bridget this whole process has made me exactly the same, it really plays with your emotions

Sharethebabydust praying you still get your BFP xx

Srygirl, yay you will be Pupo by this time next week


----------



## Gem15

Evening all!

Frenchie - hope your doing okay, glad to hear they did not cancel this cycle  

SryGrl - not long till you're PUPO!!! 

sharethebabydust - keeping everything crossed you get your BFP! 

bridget - I can totally sympathise with the DR! I have been sooo tired the past couple of days and I am really struggling to entertain my DD. I feel really bad as she is asking me to join in and play with her and I have no energy whatsoever 🙁 I went to bed at 8.15 last night and slept till morning....still felt exhausted when I woke up! 😴😴

Bananafish - how did your scan go today?

Howz everyone doing?? 

Gem xx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

*Gem* - d/r sounds exhausting, hope you can have a restful weekend

*Bridgetk10* - sorry that downreg is also kicking your bum, hope you had a lovely trip and now end of term

*Srygirl *- sounds brilliant! Not long till you're PUPO!

*STBD* - everything crossed for you

*Frenchie* - I'm sorry you're struggling with your TSH, hope they can get it under control with an increased dose of thyroxine 

Haven't started immunes drugs yet - we won't book intralipids until we know if I'm actually going to proceed to transfer, no point having it if we then cancel the cycle. It has to be done 7-10 days prior to transfer, so we'll have a clearer idea next week if we have to cancel or not. Posted the timings in my prev post - most stuff is closer to ET, depends if there actually IS an ET

Has your transfer been booked?

How much viagra are you on? My issue isn't blood flow but frankly I'm getting desperate and willing to try anything, so might be a very naughty patient and try a little self medication. Got a private prescription from Superdrug Online Doctor service, so know it's legit, I have clearly hit defcon level crazy&#8230;.

*Hopeful* - thinking thick juicy lining thoughts for you! My lining never got above 5mm in a natural cycle; in my 2nd IVF cycle it was touch and go whether we would transfer or not, as I was 5.5mm at EC - but by day 4 I'd got to 8.5mm (thanks to progynova) and we transferred the following day. I got pregnant, but miscarried at 10w. My Dr said that the oestrogen receptors in my endometrium were 'sleepy' (probably from years on the pill) and that he hoped cumulative oestrogen exposure would wake them up. It seems he was right, as the 2 months of progynova while I was pregnant seemed to do the trick. My lining got to 11mm all by itself in my fresh cycle in May!!

So we know it _can_ thicken up - just desperately hoping this time it decides to play ball  The attempt at a medicated FET (no down reg - short protocol FET) definitely didn't work. After a week of progynova it was only 5.8mm: we switched to patches and it didn't even grow 1mm in 8 days - and my oestrodial had gone DOWN. So not surprising the lining didn't grow if I wasn't absorbing the oestrogen

Have you had your uterine blood flow checked? Interesting that your lining grew in a Clomid cycle, given that Clomid can thin the lining (mine was crap on Clomid - 4.6mm!)

AFM, first scan yesterday showed no real movement . It was 6.4mm last week before we started stims. It's basically thereabouts this week, after 7 days of stims. 7mm at its widest point but not yet triple line. Dr said the follicles were still pretty small and was still fairly early, but I've added in Progynova 3 times a day.

I may 'accidentally' decide to shove one or two extra pills up the chuff, I'm at the 'f**k it, it ain't gonna do any harm, in for a penny in for a pound' stage of IVF craziness 

Hope you all have lovely weekends

xxx


----------



## Frenchie16

Banana I had my first intralipid 3 weeks ago and had my second one yesterday. Will find out on Wednesday if my lining has done the trick with all the extra meds, then we will find out when transfer is. I've also started prenisodole a couple of days ago. My NK cells are high so would be too late if had to wait and see if the lining had thickened so just a risk we see worth taking. The immune drugs are quite cheap compared to other parts for us lol
Be careful self medicating with the viagra, the stuff is brutal and you have to be monitored well due to the side effects. I've been on 100mg a day for 8 days, last pill tonight yes!!. I also have no problems with my lining on a fresh cycle and I've recently had a hysteroscopy which was fine, so annoying isn't it. Really hope yours does what it needs to soon x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi
This group has grown a lot 😊 
Fingers crossed for you all that your transfers are happening soon. So many hurdles are on our way 😐

I thought that I have to postpone my cycle as my period didn't turn up (I did not DR).
Got it one week later and started the estrogen patches on day 2. Had my day 8 (7 days of estrogen) scan yesterday and the nurse was so surprised as my uterus lining was 8.6mm already. It has been never so good!  
I'm walking 35 min to work and back every day, I'm drinking 1l of beetroot juice, eating 10 brasil nuts, kale and pomegranate. Looks like that did the trick! 
I can start progesterone tomorrow and we will have our transfer on Friday ☺

Has anyone a date for the transfer as well? 
Hope you are all well. 

Xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Hello ladies, can I join you. I used to live on ff, back in the noughties and I find myself back here as I've been a total flipping wally and need advice.

I'm just starting my fet cycle and I've been a total idiot and forgotten to increase my oestrodiol from 6mg to 8mg. I've posted a thread on the fet board if any of you can offer words of comfort, About what your dose was and if I've totally messed my cycle up. I've missed 3 days at the higher dose, not started progesterone yet.

I'm on day 11 of taking estrodiol on a medicated fet


----------



## jopot

Wow this group is moving really fast I can hardly keep up . I hope everyone has had a good weekend and the sunshine and pumped up hormones haven't been too much for you all 

I'm now 3dp a 5 and 6 dt ........ I'm slowly going mental , symptom watching or lack or symptoms other than being a moody cow !! And continually thinking back to how I felt during me last positive cycle. 

I hope someone else joins me in the 2ww soon to stop me going so crazy xxx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. We were away.for the weekend so iv been eating badly. But back to gym tomorrow and eating pomegranate s, avocado, brazilnuts lol

Hoping my lining is 8mm by next tuesday so I can have the transfer on the 8th aug. Currently taking 3 estrogen tablets every day. Cant remember name of it xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Hello fellow fetters.

All was fine at the scan today, panic over. I'm looking at thawing on Friday. 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok.


----------



## Gem15

Hi all  

Welcome hetty - glad all was okay at your scan! Not long till your PUPO!!

Mo - sounds like you had a good break! 

Jo - what's your OTD? The 2ww is such a crazy time....symptom spotting constantly! Sending lots of sticky vibes and fairy dust your way  

AFM - just had my baseline scan, lining nice and thin (2.4mm) onto tablets now for 2 weeks (and continue nasal spray!) Next scan on 9th Aug with transfer hopefully 18th! 

Gem xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, sorry not been on for a while. Just got back from a lovely long weekend in Yorkshire. I had my scan on thursday and my lining was 3.2mm. The clinic phoned friday and advised that i start 3 tablets of progynova on wednesday 27th july then for scan on the 8th august. Transfer is pencilled in for 16th august. How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## mo89

Hi kezzy that's what im taking just now.progynova 3 times a day.iv now got thrush and a urine infection.sorry tmi.  In agony. estrogen never sits well with me. I need to go bk next tuesday to check my lining is thick enough. Hows everyone else xxx


----------



## jopot

Good morning 

Kezzywoo the 16th August will be here before you know it . Glad you had a nice weekend away whereabouts in Yorkshire did you go ?

Hetty Friday is going to be here so quickly sorry if I've missed it but how many are you having put back ? 

Gem15 my OTD is 3rd August I don't think I can last that long AF would be due on Saturday so I'll probably test before then . 

Mo glad you gad a nice weekend too. I'm sure your lining will be at what it need to be. How often are you scanned ? My clinic only did mine once 7 days before transfer and it was 7.9mm I assume it keeps going a bit more ? 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Jody xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Jopot how is the wit going Hun? We went to the dales in a log cabin it was lush, nearest town was lay burn. 
Bless you mo, this is my first fet so never had the estrogen before, how was scan today Hun? 
Gem are cycles are pretty much the same 
Does by one know why lining should be 12 dyes after starting estrogen?

Xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi everyone!
I had a week off in Wales visiting family. Counting down til baseline scan on 2nd....feels very slow and not much work to distract myself. DR has given me headaches and I am so tired..
Lots of sticky dust to those on 2ww. it's a horrible wait..not looking forward to it, but hoping one of those frosties will be ok. 
Kezzywoo/Gem - we are hoping for ET around then too. 
Lulu x


----------



## Hetty 27

Jopot Im assuming I'll have SET, fingers crossed we get a stand out blast by next Tuesday, but I've got no idea as they were frozen at prenuculate stage (day1) so they could just as easily all bomb. They were frozen old style in 2008 as well which doesn't help their cause!

Kezzy I think lining should be at least 8mm before you start progesterone to mature it ready for ET. Mine was 10.something on day 12, which was Monday, and I start progesterone tomorrow night. I'm on 8mg of estrodiol now and feeling sick. Just had a bag of Haribo to ease the nausea #notexactlyhealthfood.

What's everyone got planned for the 2ww? I seem to think last time I went Zita West mad and did lots of deep breathing and positive thinking. Really need my greys covering, but I think I might cancel my appointment incase the embryo is sensitive to hair dye (unlikely, but ykwil) I'm changing all the beds now so I won't have to wrestle any SK duvets. Got to try to convince DS to walk to the bathroom for his dream wee as well so I don't have to carry him. 

Is there a table with everyone's fet details on?


----------



## The Stirrup Queen

Hi, Starting first FET cycle in August, hopefully be kinder to my body than the long cycle we did in Feb.  We only have one embryo in the freezer, I'm worried it might not thaw properly and we would have to abandon.  Does anyone know if that is common?


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi ☺

Thank you all for your response. 

Jopot: My lining was 8.6 on day 7 of estrogen patches. I guess 1 litre of Beetroot juice, a lot of Brasil Nuts and more than 1 hour walking did the trick. 

Kezzywoo:  As far as I'm concerned it should be over 8mm up to 10mm I've read that more than 12mm isn't good, it's worse for implementation actually.

Gem15: How do you feel with the nasal spray? It takes quite a while to do a FET with DR, isn't it?  Your lining was so thin!  Mine was 4.8 when I've started with the patches. Fingers crossed that your transfer is on the 18th.

Mo89: when is your next scan? Fingers crossed that your transfer is on the 8th! Didn't know that avocado is good for the lining as well.

Hetty: Will you have your transfer on this Friday as well? Do you know if they are thawing one day before the transfer or on the transfer day? We'll have our transfer this Friday if they survive the thawing. 😊

LuluLimon: the DR can be cruel i know. Still don't understand why some women have to DR and some not. Is it more successful if you DR? I'm hoping that you're feeling better soon.

The Sirup Queen: We do have the same concerns, we only have 2 embryos in the freezer. I've heard that it depends a lot if the lab used the 'older' slow freezing method or the new Vitrification method to freeze them. If they used the new method they have 95% survival chance (said our consultant and you can read that on the Internet).
The FET cycle is so much better and nicer than the stim cycle. I do feel completely 'normal' as i didn't DR. Only patches and progesterone.

How is everyone else?
Hope you are doing well xxx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for lack of personals today.

I just had a FET and am getting intralipids. I ended up transferring two, as the first embryo thawed was not good quality.  I'm a bit nervous as its the first time I'very transferred two, and I did previously get a BFP from a SET. Monday,  August 8th is my OTD. I hope to stay in the PUPO bubble as long as possible,  but will likely do a POAS late next week.

I hope that all of you are doing well.

X


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi Stirrup queen- I think there's a good chance even with one these days.Did the clinic give you any statistics? 

Thanks Mountain- good I see I'm not the only one knocking back beetroot juice and Brazil nuts! We chose to DR as I had no luck for months on end with POAS so although it's hard and longer, its less stressy for me. And now only 5 days til scan and hopefully then estrogen!

Srygirl- congrats on being PUPO. Hope you have a relaxing few days? 

Are youable to change your mind on the number to put back in- even if you've signed the forms for just one?

X


----------



## SryGrl

Lulu,

The clinic I am at in Cyprus is much more relaxed than what you may encounter in the UK. They encourage their patients to put in 4 embryos,  which is the maximum permitted under law. I was an anomaly in that I only wanted one put in during my fresh transfer in June. For this FET, I emailed the coordinator ahead of time to say that I wanted only one put in if it is top quality,  but that if is lower quality, to unfreeze and put one more in. They followed the instructions provided by me in my email, there was no specific form completed specifying the number of embryos being transferred.


----------



## Hetty 27

Good luck SryGrl. Sounds like a very sensible decision. I can't believe they normally put 4 back, don't they have a huge amount of problems from triplet/quad pregnancies. 

Mountain, I've got three, day one embryos so I've no idea when transfer might be, any time between Saturday and Tuesday depending on their development. 

Stirrup girl, hello, the chances with one good embryo are good. I understand though, you never know which way it's going to go. its nerve wracking.

Hello everyone else, 

I start progesterone pessaries tonight, urgh urgh urgh, I hate those messy waxy things.


----------



## Gem15

Hetty - hope your first pessarie wasn't too bad, not long till you're PUPO!  

SryGrl - congrats on being PUPO!!!  fingers crossed for your 2ww!

Mountain - I was soooo tired with DR this time and had a few headaches too! Been feeling a bit better since starting on progynova though  

Lulu - I totally sympathise with the DR side effects!! Let's just keep everything crossed that it's all worth it x

Jo - how are you bearing up during the crazy 2ww?? 

Mo - sorry to hear your having a rubbish time with the oestrogen! 

Kezzywoo - yip we'll be in the 2ww together by the looks of it!! Don't know about you but this whole process seems to be lasting forever already! 

Welcome stirrup queen  

AFM - not much to report, just wishing the days away until ET   going away today for a couple of days, just me and DD so looking forward to that! 

Gem xx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Hetty - Are you next in the queue for a transfer? I hope your embies will continue to develop well! In answer to your question,  yes there are quite a lot of triplets and the occasional quad from the Cyprus clinics, particularly as most of us are using donor eggs. I agree with the health concerns,, but the clinics don't have to deal with the complications that would arise in late pregnancy.  

Who's next after Hetty - Mo, Mountain and Frenchie?

I'm sorry that so many of you are experiencing difficulty in building up your lining. Banana - you seem to have every angle covered though! I hope all of you are able to get a nice thick lining in time for your transfers!


----------



## Hetty 27

Have a nice time with your dd Gem.

Sry, I suppose it makes those clinics have a high pregnancy rate on paper, but whether the live birth rate is as good..... I've spent too long on these boards and seen how difficult triplet/quad pregnancies are.

Yep it looks like I'm next, for thawing at least, it's tomorrow. Cycolgest went well considering i was up half the night with DS and I thought they'd just slide out!! On a rather revolting note the cycolgest morning cascade doesn't seem as bad as I remebered, maybe it's a cumulative effect and I'll be boiling my undergarments on a 90'C wash by Monday. 

Off for lunch now, I bought a bag of spinach to try to be healthy, not sure what to have it with, maybe Haribo.

Thinking thickening thoughts and sticky thoughts for those who require them.


----------



## Hope-007

Hello Ladies, I hope I can join you? I had X1 FET FHB at Reprofit on the 25th July and my OTD is the 8th August...
xx


----------



## muffin2

Hello Ladies,
I am back on the forum trying for number 3 .

FET is planned August 2nd. My lining was not very impressive - under 7mm after extra estradiol. But it was like this with the twins too. Today should not forget to start progesterone pessaries at 3pm!

Lulu Lemon, I remember you from our Jan 2015 board . Everything is crossed for you!

Many hugs to all!


----------



## Hetty 27

Welcome Hope and Muffin wishing you both lots of luck.


The embryos have survived the thaw this morning. Whoop! Provisional 3 day ET on Sunday, but fingers and toes crossed for a 5 day transfer on Tuesday instead.


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Hetty  - That's great that your embies defrosted well . Hopefully they will continue to grow into strong blasts over the weekend! 

Muffin - I hope your lining continues to thicken for the transfer!

Hope - Congratulations on being PUPO!  You have the same OTD as me (though I will likely POAS late next week. )

I hope that everyone else is doing well.

Xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Hi Srygirl, how are you? Do you have a date for coming home or are you staying there for the 2ww?


----------



## SryGrl

Hetty,

I am staying at a resort by the beach in North Cyprus and will be heading back on Sunday evening (hopefully implantation will be done by then!) Its actually quite hot here - nearly 40. As I'm not allowed to swim and need to avoid sweating, I'm just going down to the pool between breakfast and lunch (cooling off with the outdoor shower), and hang out in the room with A/C on all afternoon, going out on the balcony later when it cools down. I'm ordering room service for dinner, to avoid having to do much activity.  Today is 2dp5dt, so I still have quite a number of days left in the TWW!


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies

Strirup_ yeh I think its around 90 percent chance if them thawing so fingers crossed. I only have 1 embryo too which sucks but that coild be the one. 

Mountain_ im bk in on Tues for a scan to see if iv reached 8mm. Then im off to newcastle for a couple of nights with ny mum. Going to see chicago. I really hope it thick enough for tues!! 

Anyone taking progynova??  Iv started getting sore leg really crampy and tight. Not sire if its related but corncerned me a bit as its hrt tablets n linked to blood clots. Prob over thinking it.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone ☺

We are on the way back from our embryo transfer. 
Our 2 Blastocysts thawed nicely and were hatching just before the transfer. 
The Embryologist said that they're looking really good 😊
They asked us briefly before the transfer if we want the Embryo Glue and we said yes.
We can officially test on the 10th of August but i doubt it that I can wait that long.

Hope you are all fine xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Congratulations Mountain PUPO. Good luck for the 2ww

Mo I'm on prognova too. I've not had any leg problems. Have you read the little info sheet in the box? Although it probably doesn't include side effects for the high dose were are on. Maybe ask the clinic to be on the safe side.

Sry that sounds nice, hope you aren't getting lonely though, room service and wifi sounds fab.

Getting loads done round the house, the chance I might be pg soon is very motivating, I'm getting the house in order, it's normally total chaos. I've been to the tip three times in the last two weeks.


----------



## mo89

Congratulations mountain.  What are the stats if the embryo glue?


----------



## Kooks72

Hi mo
I'm on Prognova and they also said I could take baby aspirin 75 mg as this helps keep the blood thin& flow around the uterus.
Try to keep your legs about 6 inches high( firm pillow) under the legs when you are in bed .
Talk to your clinic - drink lots of water a min of 2l if not 3 I was told.
I also changed my shoes as my summer fit flops were causing my heal to hurt . Back onto a slight heal and pain eased a bit.
Hope your legs feel better soon.
I'm on the 2WW & I can't wait till the 5th for testing ...
Good luck everybody


----------



## Gem15

Welcome hope and muffin!! Lots of luck to you both  

Mountain - congrats on being PUPO!!! Thinking sticky vibes for you xx

Mo - I'm on progynova aswell but haven't had any leg cramps yet! 

Hetty - keeping everything crossed for your wee embies x

How's everyone else doing??

Gem xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Mountain congrats on PUPO! Hope 2ww goes fast for you.
.
Hi Muffin! Yes remember you too- there seem to be a few of us around ATM 😀 hopefully it's a lucky time for all

Hope hi and hope your wait goes quickly too x

Gem- how are you? 

I'm getting a bit emotional on Buserelin..but hoping Tues am all is ok.


----------



## Katie2015

Hello all

I hope you don't mind me joining. 

Had 1x 5 day blastie (Frostie) transferred Monday 25th. Test day due Wednesday but I'm away with work so having blood test done Thursday. Failing that can HPT Saturday BUT we have DH family staying with us at the weekend (bad timing) 🙈 

I've had 1x Fresh cycle and 2x FETs, all negative so fourth time lucky (hopefully!)

Sending you all big hugs and lots of stickiness to all you lovely ladies and a big hi to all your OH's 🙋🏻🙋🏻


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi Katie! Congrats on being PUPO!
What a stressful week for your test! Hoping it is your time! Will be thinking of you on Thurs x


----------



## Hetty 27

Welcome Katie, congratulations on being pupo

Clinic rang as I was driving for ET. we're going to Blast..All three looking good today. A 7cell, 8 cell and a 10cell. I'm really delighted with that, as I was hoping we'd get to a day 5 transfer.

How's everyone else doing? I was watching YouTube videos on ET and 2ww. Things have come on so much in the 5 years since we last had treatment. Lots of American ladies filming their cycles and then their husbands filming them on valium!! 

Anyone else doing crazy dangerous thinking ahead stuff like what their due date would be? Nah me either...... (20th April 2017!!)


----------



## Katie2015

Hiya

Thanks guys 😊

Hetty: That's great news about getting to blast! What day is your ET now? Very exciting!! 

Lulu, is your scan Tuesday? Fingers and toes crossed for you.

I'm not planning on jumping out of a plane anytime soon. I'm soooo irritable today. I'm sure it's just all the hormones I'm taking and trying not to look into it too much! Poor DH can't do anything right... But went to see our friends who had their baby 9 weeks ago and he cheered me up! Since leaving has started me on the "what if" train again though 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone, i've been reading and keeping up but was just taking a back seat until AF arrived! She was due on friday and still not here today! Starting to get a bit ****** off now, as i just want to start my FET! 
Katie- congratulations on being pupo! 
Hetty- Do you think you will do set or det? 
Mountain- Congratulations on being pupo

Sticky vibes to all of you! Can't wait now, i'm so impatient! Xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Hi ID hope at arrives soon. Are you doing a medicated get or natural?

We'll be doing SET unless we get there tomorrow and they All look awful and they have to put two back. Fingers crossed that won't happen!


----------



## ld593

Hi Hetty, i think its natural as not having stims, only 10 days of estrogen tablets and then progesterone suppositories! I'm really hoping you can have a set too! We only have 1 so not much choice! 💛


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. I have scan tomorrow to see if my lining is thick enough. Quite nervous. Just having a glass of pomegranate juice and some brazil nuts- yuck. Xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been lurking for a couple of weeks.

Mo89- hope the scan goes well

Id593- hope AF arrives soon

Hetty 27 - thinking of you tomorrow   

Katie2015 - sending sticky vibes. Hope you are able to rest whilst you are away with work

LuluLimon - how did you get on this morning?

Kooks72 and Mountain - sending you sticky vibes too   

Gem - how are you getting on?

AFM - we had a lovely holiday in Spain and I am feeling very relaxed. I had a scan this morning and the lining was soot on so only 3 more days of suprecur and then onto the joys of double cyclogest twice a day. I am also on progynova. FET will be on the 10th August and we are 95% that we will put both back and then I have a blood test on the 18th! It's all very real now. Xxx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. I have scan tomorrow to see if my lining is thick enough. Quite nervous. Just having a glass of pomegranate juice and some brazil nuts- yuck. Xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Good luck for tomorrow Mo, hope your lining is nice and thick.

Great  news you're getting started Bridget. 

Et is tomorrow. Feeling very nervous, it's very real now.


----------



## mo89

Good luck hetty. It will be fine. Try take it easy after. Ho home put feet up.might be a myth. Last time I resumed normal avtivity and god bfn- prob unrelated but wish I hadnt. So all rest for me this time xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Thanks mo, first FET I hardly did anything, rested all the time. Second time I went straight from et to a family party and spent the whole day lifting toddlers off a bouncey castle. I was lucky and got a bfp both times so don't beat yourself up about the bfn, it's nothng you did xx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

Hi ladies 

Sorry for lack of personals, on phone and can't scroll back 

Afraid I will have to bow out of this thread, as my cycle was cancelled yesterday  

Medicated FET and ovulation induction FET have both been write offs, so now we're going to have to bring out the big guns 

To actually get to transfer, we're going to have to do a full fresh round of IVF stims, as it's only with such mega levels of natural oestrogen that my lining has thickened up. We will have to do an EC because of the risk of OHSS - am not eligible to be an egg donor but am hoping to donate the eggs to medical research 

A fresh cycle to put back a (PGS tested) frostie is bonkers, but that seems our best bet 

We're trying a Neupogen wash tomorrow, to see how I respond. If it does improve my lining, we'll add it into the protocol next time.

The uterine wash will do the job of a saline ultrasound - next steps will depend on how things look.

If my consultant is happy with the endometrium, we will start stims ASAP after I get my period 

If he's not happy with how things look, we will do another hysteroscopy, and put in a copper coil - and THEN start stims 1-2 months later

The prospect of another hysteroscopy and a couple of months of the coil doesn't exactly fill me with joy. But then again neither does the prospect of another miscarriage 

Sorry for such a 'me me me' ramble !

Hope this cycle brings you all beautiful BFPs - will follow your progress, just sadly won't be coming along for the ride with you all 

Xxx


----------



## mo89

Aw such a shame banana fish. But sounds like your positibe about next steps. Fingers crossed. 

I had scan today. Lining was 6mm. Doc said that was good but would give it another week. So transfer wont be until the 16th august now. Was quite gutted as another week feels soooooo long to wait for another scan. Xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Banana I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out this time, you have put so much effort and time into this whole process fingers crossed for you for the next stage. Sounds like a really postive plan. If you go to EC next time can't you fertilise them and do a freeze all on day 1 and save them for PGS testing if you need them at a later date?

Good luck xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, sorry banana fish it sounds good that you have plans for next steps keep your chin up Hun 
Mo sorry to hear that, my transfer is too booked in for 16th August.
Hetty is it your transfer today? If so how did it go? 

Afm, nothing to report with me really, still on buserlin and estrogen. Scan on Monday to check lining. Hope everyone else is okay? Xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Morning!
Mo- sorry it's a longer wait, but better chance for a nice think lining and hopefully a good nest for your embryo x
Hetty - hope ET goes well. X
Bridget- God you had a nice holiday. Def good for relaxing! Hope the next week goes quickly for you x
Banana- sorry to hear your news. It's positive you have plans in place for the extra things to try. I really hope you can start soon x

AFM scan was all to plan so starting estrogen tmrw...next scan on 10th so looking like 17th for us..

Is anyone taking baby aspirin? I did on our fresh cycle as have MC history but can't remember when I started...

X lulu


----------



## kezzywoo

Lulu limon I was Also planning on taking baby aspirin but not sure when to start it, :/ does anyone have any ideas? Xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Hi ladies, sorry for going awol for a few weeks. Have been following your progress but have been having some dilemmas about what to do for various reasons. Anyway, we tried a natural but lining was still too thin (although was thickest it's ever been at 6.7mm!) so I'm going for a medicated. On Noresthisterone and buserelin now and have blood test on 15th to check I can start estrogen. I don't know why but I just can't gear myself up to thinking this is a proper cycle, almost feel like I'm going through the motions until I can do another fresh one.

Bananafish, so sorry to hear about your cancellation, that must have been hard. Sounds like there's a good plan in place though and I hope everything works out.

Good luck to all those about to have transfer and I hope everyone else is doing ok/staying sane xx


----------



## Deb24

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been showing my support for you all very well - I've been keeping away to avoid comparing my cycle with how others are getting on, but need people to talk to now as my hubby is away.

Had a blood test this morning to check all is ok to transfer my 2 blast frosties on Thursday. My estrogen level is fine, but my progesterone is a bit low, so I've got to increase to 6 pessaries a day (yuck!) and go for a scan tomorrow to check. Still keeping my fingers crossed it will be ok to transfer on Thursday, really not sure my emotional state can take having to abandon and start again at a later date  

And then we wait...

Deb x


----------



## Hetty 27

Just back from ET, all went well, we've got a 3BB blast onboard. Otd is 15th, but I've no intention of waiting that long, I like to know what's going on! 

Will catch up later, but I'm starving, the embryo needs its tea.


----------



## LuluLimon

Hetty congrats on being PUPO! !

Deb- hope tmrw goes ok. 6 sounds a lot! Have you tried injections- Lubion, I think from memory?

Hopeful- the medicated isn't so long in the end ( although I was relieved we could move on). Have you tried any of the meditation programmes out there? It's helped me get into the headspace for treatment..

Kezzy- got a callback from clinic- baby aspirin once you've done the ET! 

X


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone ☺

Sorry that I didn't write for a few days. One day after the transfer I've got a headache and nothing helps really. I'm also very tired and had AF pain only one day after the transfer.

Hetty27: Congratulations to your transfer! We're both PUPO! Do you have any symptoms? 😀

Srygirl: Congratulations to your transfer in Cyprus, I hope you had a nice time there. You're also PUPO! Do you have any symptoms? 😀

Gem15: Good luck for your scan on the 9th and hopefully a transfer around the 18th! ☺

Hopeful_81: I'm sorry that your lining isn't growing like you want it. My lining is pretty thin in natural cycles but I responded very well to the estrogen patches.😊

Deb24: All the best for your transfer on Thursday! (Hopefully x)😊

LuluLimon: I've started Aspirin when i started with the estrogen patches. Fingers crossed for a good lining on the 10th! ☺

Bananafish: I'm so sorry to hear about your cancellation, you must be devastated. 😢

Mo89: Hope your lining is growing. I personally recommend 0.5- 1 litre of beetroot juice/day, brasil nuts and a lot of walking and Yoga. I do hate beetroot and brasil nuts already 😂

Kezzywoo: Fingers crossed for your scan on Monday. ☺

Katie2015: Congratulations to your transfer as well. Your also PUPO! Any symptoms yet? 😀
Id593: I know so well what it feels like if AF doesn't arrive. My cycle was postponed by a week and I had cancel my annual leave and had to take emergency AL afterwards. I was devastated and cried so much. Hope it has arrived by now. 😊

Hope you are all well!
Wish us all a BFP xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi,

Congratulations to Hetty and Mountain on being PUPO sending you sticky vibes

Same for Katie, Sry sending you sticky vibes. 

Bananafish sorry to hear your news I hope you can try again soon. 

Id hope AF arrives soon. 

Deb 24 hope your transfer goes well. Hope 6 pessaries does the job poor you. 

Lululimon i have been taking baby aspirin since I started the oestrogen as I was told there was a risk of DVT. 

Hi Kezzywoo, Mo89 and Gem15. 

I have booked reflexology for Thursday to help retain my inner calm and do everything I can to progress everything. I explained to my therapist what was happening so it can


----------



## Katie2015

Hi everyone and thanks for the sticky vibes... Round 4 I need all the stickiness I can get...

Sorry I can't shed any light on when to start aspirin as Im always on it for another condition... I think it's quite fast acting so speak to your clinics and see if you can start now.

Big congrats Hetty and mountain!! Sending lots of stickiness and hugs your way  
U

Fingers crossed for everyone going through the scans and fingers crossed time flies by to your ETs 💗💗

Mountain - I had 1x day 5 blastie transferred... Symptoms so far are 2-4dpt had some sharp "twinges" down there. Not like AF cramps but was sure something was brewing down there, headaches on and off up to day 5pt, slept for HOURS day 5 and 6pt. Day 7 and 8 is all quiet apart from headaches and on and off lower back pain. It could and probably is all tablet, Pessary and patch hormone related. My 3 previous cycles I've had all sorts of symptom, completely different for each, my first 2 I spotted on, didn't on my 3rd cycle and all were BFNs so try not to read too much into symptoms (who am I trying to kid?) 😉

Honestly each time varies with all these hormones so all I can advice is sit back, relax and try and enjoy the two weeks of blissful unknown before you either get the best news of your life   or go back to reality with a bump (or not as the case may be). 

XXXX


----------



## mo89

Thanks mountain. Beetroot juice - boak! But I will try it. Been drinking pomegranate juice but not enough. Brazil nuts are horrid too. Why cant chocolate be great for the lining lol xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi ☺

Mo89: The problem with Pomegranate juice is that i couldn't find one which contains more than 20% Pomegranate, the rest are other berries. Maybe you had more luck.
Beetroot juice doesn't tasts very good if you have to drink a lot of it but it's okay if it's out of the fridge. I bought it at Waitrose (1l=2.49£) as it's cheaper than in organic shops and the same brand. I drunk every day nearly a litre, still drinking it but only 300ml since the transfer.
Wished cheese would be good for a nice uterus lining 😊

Katie2015: Yes I know, these hormones are playing an evil game with us 😐
I try not to think too much about symptoms but it's hard as we all want it so much to happen! At least you can test soon!

Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Mountain Pom Wonderful (also from waitrose) is 100% isn't it? I could be wrong. I really can't do beetroot juice!! Good to know about patches. I just wish they'd throw everything at me right at the start, we know my lining is thin. The nurse even said she thought I should be on extra but the doctor said he wanted to start me on just the 3 tablets to begin with then see how I'm doing at my day 10 scan (which is 24th August - ages away!).  Has anyone else had it where the lining is still thin at that stage but additional meds make a big and rapid difference? How long can the estrogen treatment go on for?

Lulilimon, I've tried the zita west meditation last 2 cycles but I've become mildly irritated by her voice!! Are there any others you'd recommend? 

Good luck to all those who've had transfer already, keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi ☺

Hopeful_81:  I've asked for the estrogen patches straight away as I know (I'm a nurse) that estrogen if you take it orally has to pass the liver and a lot of it gets destroyed by the liver metabolism. The main advantage is that I only have to think about it every 3 days. 
The other thing that I know is that it depends a lot how many estrogen receptors a woman has on her uterus, you can't change that actually. The only thing that really helps is to do everything to get a very good blood flow to your uterus. Joga, walking, running and nutrition helps a lot for a good circulation! 

Fingers crossed for a good lining x


----------



## Deb24

Phew! Just had a scan and my lining is 8.4mm, so all ok for transfer tomorrow!! So relieved, can't take much more of this!! I've got acupuncture at 10.30am, transfer at 2pm, then more acupuncture at 3.30pm, then feet up and  

Keeping everything crossed that my frosties thaw now!!


----------



## LuluLimon

Deb- great news! Hope tmrw is stress free x

Hopeful- I'm listening to Circle & Bloom FET meditations. I did their ivf one so thought I'd stick with it. It's American but I find her voice ok. They usually have a discount code...

Finding beetroot ok by comparison to my herbal tea. Yep why can't chocolate and popcorn be good 😀


----------



## Hetty 27

Good luck Deb


----------



## Hopeful_81

That's great news Deb - best of luck for tomorrow!

Thanks for the info Mountain. I feel a bit frustrated that we can't just go straight to the patches stage but I suppose it would be worth trying tablets to begin with to see what happens. I'm not supposed to be doing any exercise but that seems counter-intuitive for good blood flow so I need to get my body moving somehow! I'm also having reflexology for what it's worth (I find it extremely relaxing if nothing else). 

Thanks for the recommendation LuluLimon, I'll check that one out xx


----------



## Lynseys

Hi everyone, been trying to keep up with everyone but not posting as everyone seems so much further on. I started dr last thurs so back a week tomorrow to hopefully start progynova tablets. Everything going well so far, no side effects just counting down the days until I can start the next step!
A quick question for Jopot and mountain 78 or anyone transferring more than one embryo.....we asked about this at our first meeting as although my last cycle of IVF was successful, my chance of miscarriage is high (2 out of 3 pregnancies have been miscarriages) we are having treatment at Edinburgh ( eri) and are self funded but they were less than keen and said they would have to discuss it at their weekly meeting and get back to us?!? How easy have you found it to do this and if you don't mind me asking why?


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi

Lynseys: Our consultant told us that they had frozen 2 blastocysts and asked us how many we want to have put back at our FET. When we said 2 he asked us what the reasons are and told us all about the multiple pregnancy risks. We filled the paperwork in for a 2 embryo transfer and signed it at that consultation.
On the day of your transfer, when I was lying already on the embryo transfer table, our consultants came in with the embryologist and asked us again and if we are really sure and that no one of them would come to babysit in case we'll have twins. We had to sign again, was all in all quite an awkward situation. 

Hope that helps x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi everyone ☺

I'm 6tp5dt and I've got my   today  
I've booked a blood test for Monday, will keep you posted. 
Have a good day and sticky baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Deb24

That's amazing Mountain78!!!!


----------



## Hopeful_81

Mountain78 that's fantastic news!! Is that your first bfp?! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way xx


----------



## Deb24

This s**t is getting real!! Just had the call to say my 2 embryos have thawed perfectly all ready for transfer at 2pm!!!!


----------



## Bridgetk10

Thinking of you Deb24. Sending sticky vibes


----------



## Bridgetk10

Mountain78 that's fantastic news


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Thank you everyone! 😙

Deb24: Good luck for your transfer today!
Sticky baby dust to you  

X


----------



## LuluLimon

Mountain congrats    ! Great news! Hope the time goes fast til bloods x

Deb- that's fab about your embies. Hope transfer goes well - sending sticky vibes!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! I've had some stinking headaches on Estrogen so far x


----------



## Hetty 27

Woo Hoo Mountain, fabulous news          


Good luck for et Deb


----------



## muffin2

Mountain, congrats, so cool!    
Deb 24, good luck today!  

I am PUPO since Tuesday


----------



## mo89

Congratulations mountain. Amazing news! How ling after transfer did u test. Yeh pom - the brand- is 100 percent so drinking that. Going to give the beetroot a try too. 

Debs congrats on the pupo. Xxxxx


----------



## Lynseys

Thanks mountain78 for the info and massive  congratulations to you xx


----------



## Deb24

Officially PUPO - woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Gem15

Wow so much is happening on here! 

Deb and muffin - woohoo congrats on being PUPO! Sending sticky vibes to you both x

Mountain - fantastic news!!!! Sooo happy for you   

Lulu - I'm having some headaches too, just trying hard to drink lots of water! 

Lynsey - glad all is going well so far and you're not having any nasty side effect's. 

How is everyone else doing??

AFM  - not much to report, have my scan on tuesday and hopefully lining will be thick enough for transfer on 18th! Apart from the odd headache I feel much better since starting progynova! Nowhere near as tired as I was during DR!! 

Gem xx


----------



## mo89

Gem- my transfer day is the 16th. Then my blood test is the 25th. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Congrats on being PUPO Deb24!!

Gem15, hope your scan goes well on Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a happy (and sunny!) weekend xx


----------



## Katie2015

Congrats everyone who has started their cycle and are Pupo!!

Massive congrats Mountain... I've just joined your club!! 

Had my blood test yesterday but didn't get the results yesterday so did my HPT this morning and got a BFP!!!

I'm soooo shocked as haven't had any symptoms for the last 4 days so thought it would be a BFN! 😱😱😱

Xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Yay fantastic news Katie xxx


----------



## aimeelc

Hello All - my first post on FF!

I am starting my FET today. But getting very frustrated! We had a BFN from our 1st fresh ICSI in March, and now onto a single FET. Today is my cycle day 1 and I phoned the clinic as requested. The nurse then asked if I was doing the nasel spray, which I am not. I think this is for down-regulating, which I didn't do in our fresh cycle either. I'm not even sure what it does(!) Anyway, cut a long story short, I was never told I needed this, and spoke to my consultant earlier in the week who confirmed that I can do it naturally, just using HRT to thicken my lining.  The nurse has worried me though as she sounded very convinced that I should have had it from C21 ... has anyone else done a medicated FET without down regulation?  I want to get it right, and the consultant is not in today to confirm, so I'm very upset 

Aimee x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Congratulations Katie2015 to your BFP!!!!

Thank you for all congratulations, my line is getting stronger and stronger every day 😊 going to go Monday for blood test. 

Hope everyone is okay, have a wonderful sunny weekend 😙 xx


----------



## Jelby

Hello everyone. I'd like to join please. I had a fresh cycle which resulted in a chemical pregnancy earlier this year but I got some frozen embryos to use. Here's hoping I'll not have to do a fresh cycle again as I found it emotionally and physically brutal. I've just started taking my oestrogen this morning. I am day 2 of my cycle. Am on it three times a day and am being scanned on the 24 th. Good luck to those who are pupo and congrats to the BFPs. I'll be a while behind you but hoping for positive vibes from you. Aimee I don't think you need to worry. If you're cycles regular they don't down regulate you you just start in with the oestrogen. It's if you don't know what you're cycle is doing that they take control of it for you with dr ing then AF encouraging drugs x


----------



## aimeelc

Thank you Jelby. It just concerned me that the nurse was so sure I should doing it! The clinic staff don't seem to talk to eachother. I'm on day 1 so we'll be cycling very close   

I haven't started my progynova yet... I think that starts the day my period finishes.  

Wishing you the best of luck. I hope you get your BFP x


----------



## Hetty 27

Welcome jelby and Aimee, wishing you both luck and bfps. 
Aimee my fets have all been medicated, but I've seen plenty of unmediated ones work. Check whether they are monitoring your progesterone/natural ovulation so your lining is the correct maturity for transfer.

Jelby fet is so much kinder to your body than a fresh cycle. Good luck and I'm so sorry about your chemical pregnancy, big hugs to you. 

Going to raid the fridge now, hopefully something nice for tea. I had a lovely nap this afternoon so feeling loads better.


----------



## aimeelc

Jetty,  mine is medicated as far as I'm taking progynova and will be doing cyclogest but nothing else. I will ask about how they check the progesterode and ovulation. Thanks so much.

Big hugs to everyone. X


----------



## Magic2013

been reading these boards all week, been so nervous with this one...

11dp6dt got the courage to test this morning, this was our last go as we have no more money :-(

and we have got our BFP      praying it sticks x love you all x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Good morning ☺

Magic2013: 😀 congratulations to your   !

Sticky babydust to everyone


----------



## Hetty 27

Fabulous news Magic, congratulations 

How are you Mountain?

Hope everyone else is ok.

I'm symptom watching as per usual. My sense of smell seems more acute and more importantly for me, I've got a funny taste in my mouth today. It might be the humous and veg curry soup I had for tea last night, we'll just have to see. I have only -ve hpts so far (I know it's way too early, but i like to see what's going on!)


----------



## Hopeful_81

Aimeelcoveney and Jelby - it seems that every clininc does things differently! I have a normal and very regular cycle (tried a natural but lining not thick enough) but I am doing down reg in my medicated FET cycle. My clinic explained that they do it this way so that they can keep you going on estrogen for as long as needed, which I guess is beneficial if you have a thin lining like I do. Jelby I also have my first scan on 24th but don't start my estrogen tablets til the 15th, the day of my blood test to check DR has worked. Sounds like we'll all be pretty close together!

Magic2013 - congratulations!! And to Katie2015 too!! fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## mo89

Congratulations magic.brilliant news. Xx

Hetty_ how many days post transfer are you? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, wow huge congrats to mountain Katie and magic on your bfp! Amazing news!  
Hope everyone else is okay. 
I have my scan on Monday to check lining hoping and praying it's lovely and thick, 
Mo my transfer is also the 16th!  
Xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Good luck for your scans hopeful and kezzy.

Mo I'm 4dp5dt, so embryo is 9 days old today and hopefully we'll on its way to being implanted! I hope bed rest is worthless cause I've hardly sat down today.


----------



## mo89

Aw I have my scan on tuesday kezzy to check lining again. Have you been doing anything to try and make it thick? 

Hetty-aw almost there. Are you going to test early xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi mo, no I haven't this time Hun, normally I obsess about my cycles but I tried hypnotherapy to make me more relaxed and I am just going to see what happens and go with the 'what will be will be' approach, what about you Hun? Which clinic are you at? 
I echo what mo says hetty are you going to test early? 

Xx


----------



## mo89

Im at edinburgh royal. Havent changed my diet very much. Still had bad food haha but iv been drinking pom juice snd started raspberry leaf tea - just until transfer. 


Hoping my lining is thicker than 6 on tues xx


----------



## kezzywoo

What is the minimum it has to be Hun befor they will transfer? This is my 5th cycle but first ever fet xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Congratulations Magic2013 are you at the Herts and Essex?

Sending thickening vibes to Kezzywoo and Mo89&

Sending sticky vibes Hetty

Welcome Jelby and Aimee every clinic is so different I have given up trying to compare. 

AFM - just chilling taking the progynova three times a day and 2 cyclogest pessaries twice a day. I am trying to lie down for 30 mins after the pessaries to give them a chance to work. ET on Wednesday.


----------



## Magic2013

Bridgetk10 - yeah i am i love them great clinic so friendly ! just noticed you are there too!


----------



## Bridgetk10

I agree with you Magic every person is special there and treated individually. When I was an NHS customer I was treated exactly the same as when we have paid!


----------



## mo89

They like to see it above 8mm. But she said 6 was good n happy to go ahead. So hopefully itl be above that on tues xx


----------



## Jelby

Magic that's wonderful news congratulations!!


----------



## Katie2015

Yay congratulations Magic, August is turning out to be a good months so sending lots of thicky and sticky vibes to everyone else!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Magic2013

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## shellsuit

Hi ladies 

I haven't posted before but I have been stalking lol 

I initially joined the June/July thread but that month I had a chemical so it was postponed - couldn't believe it as we had been tycoon for over 6 years, I had a successful Icsi last year tho that resulted in my twins who are now 9 months! I felt greedy wanting another of my Frosties transferred but did it anyway

I'm here to share how my cycle went and to give some info on early testing as I know I have googled the hell out of everything associated!!!

So I had 2 Frosties and one survived the thaw👌🏻I had a 5 day blast transferred on the 25th of July and although it hadn't lost cells it hadn't started to expand by the time I had it transferred 

Anyway I was confident it hadn't worked as I had a lot of af type pains, I was gutted! Regardless at 9dpo I bought a pack of tesco cheap tests, I tested at 9dpt and although I thought negative I swear I could see a faint line, it was definatley grey tho...no colour but I drove myself crazy thinking about it ...as you do!

I then bought the 2 for a puns from home bargains and tested the afternoon of 10dpt again a faint line but this has slight colour! I was getting my hopes up but did another around tea time and it was stark white!

I got my second pack put the next day...11dpt and low and behold the line was back just a tad darker! Total shock! This was my official test date from my clinic but I didn't dare to take there's as I didn't think it would be as sensitive as these cheapies I'd bought...I finally did that one at 12dpt and got a definate positive! So shocked!

Sorry for the long post but I'm 100% that if I had tested at 8dp 5dt it would of been negative and I really only got a sure sign at 11dp5dt so that's like 16dpo!

I'm sure Frosties take a little longer than fresh so just wanted you all to know and not be downhearted if you are an early yester and get bfns! Hold out til official test date if you can!

Good luck everyone and congrats to those who have already got there bfp! Here's to many more in the group👍🏼😘


----------



## aimeelc

Thank you for the welcome and congrats to all the BFP's! 

I have my first scan tomorrow and will speak to the nurse. I am at the Lister. Anyone else there too?

I'm really hoping it works. Had a failed fresh cycle back in March and and 18 wk miscarriage back in 2014 from a natural conception. We've been dreaming of this for a long time! As I'm sure you all do too. 

I did do the raspberry tea and pom juice to help thicken my Lining last time but wondered of I was over stressing myself. I may get some now though! I'm also trying to do a bit of soft exercise every day as this helps with the circulation. I also heard that a warm hot water bottle helps thicken linings, but only up to transfer... bit hot in this weather though! 

My Lining is usually 7-8mm but I'd really like to get it to the higher of those two. Anyone else had any luck with anything else? 

X


----------



## Hetty 27

Hello shell thanks for that info and congratulations.

Aimee I think it's worth having your two portions of oily fish (salmon) every week. It's got so many good things in it including selenium.

Sending those that need them thickening thoughts.

Hi everyone else, hope you're doing ok.

I'm calling mine now.  

Done another CB HPT this morning at 6dp5dt and got a faint, but no squinting line. Feeling very happy but nervous for the next bit. Hope everyone else is ok today and wishing you luck for testing xx (I'm still getting negatives on the Internet cheapy sticks FYI)


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Congratulations Hetty27 to your BFP!
I'm so happy for you! x


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats hetty wow this thread is amazing ATM with all the bfps! 
Afm, just counting down the hours till my lining scan @ 14 30 praying for a nice thick lining! 
Hope everyone else is okay 
Xx


----------



## mo89

Congratulations hetty! This board really is doing well. 


Let me know how your lining scan goes today. I have mine tomorrow. 

Iv been trying to drink beetroot huice but it is so revolting it makes me gag!


----------



## Hopeful_81

Hooray Hetty!!! 🎉🎉 Fantastic news.

Thanks for sharing your story shellsuit - congratulations!

Kezzywoo and mo89 - best of luck for your scans today/tomorrow xx


----------



## Gem15

Yay congratulations hetty, Katie and magic!!!   
Kezzywoo - hope your scan goes well! 
Mo - I have mine tomorow too!! Thinking thick for us both! LoL

Welcome to all the newbies! 

Gem xx


----------



## Magic2013

Hi Ladies

had my blood test today BETA 415!  

X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, amazing news about the beta magic! 
Afm, just on way home from scan lining was 6.8mm so clinic are happy to proceed with transfer on 16th 
Xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Fab news magic and kezzy xx


----------



## aimeelc

Been for my initial scan and sorted all the confusion out(!) - we're going natural with the help of the progynova and cyclogest. So I'm back for a scan next Monday to see what's happening, then hopefully book in for transfer the week after. REALLY wishing this one sticks to a nice thick lining... lots of pom juice, raspberry leaf tea and asprin for me!

Best of luck to everyone still on their cycle too... thinking of you all x


----------



## mo89

Kezzy thats good.mine was 6 last week and they were happy but said I could do extra week on progynova if I wanted so I did. But got a feeling it wont be much higher. If you havent already- try the pom juice. Thats the make too. Its pure pomegranate and good for lining. Also brazil nuts and beetroot juice. Although the beetroot juice is making me gag so prob wont do it very often. Also raspberry tea is good for lining but stop before transfer. 

Gem- let me know how you get on tmz. Fingers crosed. Is your transfer the 16th too? 

Hetty- amazing beta!!


----------



## Bridgetk10

Congratulations Hetty

thank you Shellsuit that's really reassuring

Good luck with the natural Aimee

AFM the clinic rang me this afternoon we are going to frost both embies one was good and one was very good when they were frozen. If both survive the thaw and make it to transfer we will put both back as the odds of both surviving isn't that good. OMG we have made a decision!!


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks everybody I was hoping it was abit thicker than that but she said anything above 6 is considered good to transfer. Start progesterone on Wednesday, reply not looking forward to them, I am on gestone injections thy have to be given in the muscle as well as the supps anyone else had any experience with gestone? 
Xx


----------



## Magic2013

kezzy i am using gestone, they are fine and i think they are reason i got my bfp as i never could keep my lining with just cyclogest x  have a bit of sore bum cheeks tho!! but totally worth it in the end, only downside is i now been told need take them till 14 weeks! x  remeber your lining will keep thickening till transfer too xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 😊

Katie2015: Congratulations to your high HCG level! 
How many days after ovulation are you? 

My HCG is 295  and I'm 15 dpo today. 

Fingers crossed for everyone who's having a transfer soon! 
xx


----------



## Katie2015

Yay more BFPS, huge congrats Hetty, and Magic on your beta results!

Good luck everyone with your scans and ETs this week! 

My BETA was 477 on Thursday (10dp5dt). Not sure how many days post ovulation that would be as mine was a FET. Only got the result today - clinic hadnt called me Friday when they received them... this was me at 5pm when the clinic closed and I had to wait all weekend for my BETA  

Sending lots of love to you all ladies and sending lots of sticky dust!!   xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Sorry Katie2015 I've got the names mixed up at my previous post ☺
10dp5dt= 15 days post ovulation 😊
When is your first scan? My clinic wants to see me in 3 weeks time.

X


----------



## Magic2013

Mountain78 - congrats on your  mines the same first scan on 25th,  im 17dpo x


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks for that magic, I have been and got some emla cream for the injection site, I am also on the peas arises too as I always tend to bleed before otd, xx


----------



## MGWB

Hi ladies, pleased to see lots of positives on here!

I'm doing my first frozen embryo transfer. I'm concerned as the first time they test my lining is 2 days before the scheduled embryo transfer (day 17) and only via blood test, no scan. I'm nervous that this is so late in the day that nothing can be done if I haven't reacted how they want to the hormones. Has anyone else experienced this? Or tried to request additional testing? 
Thank u!


----------



## LuluLimon

Wow! A rush of bfps! Hoping this is a lucky Aug for us all 😀

Congrats Mo, Hetty & Shell!! Fab news.

Good luck for those having scans tmrw! Mines on Wednesday so knockingback thebeet juice

Hi to everyone new too x

X


----------



## mo89

How are u managing the beet juice?
My lining scan is tmz. But just feeling so nervous for the transfer next week.most nervous iv been. School goes bk next wk too and I can barely think about my class x


----------



## Holnshaun

Good morning, i joined this group a few week ago but due to my cycle being delayed iwas just overlooking all the conversations. But now im back and hope you all dont mind. 

Congrats to all Pupos!! 
And all having Et soon, sending lots of babydust to you all.

Im having my ET this afternoon, had my call to say the grading is a 3BB, the lady said this was good. But would like to know you opinions....have you had a 3BB? Any good stories. 

Hollie xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi Holnshoun 
Is your blastocyst 5 or 6 days old?
2 of my friends felt pregnant with a 3BB and one with a 3BB and a 3BC (twins).
Don't you worry, B quality has very good chance to implant!
Good luck for your transfer later!  x


----------



## Magic2013

Holnshaun - my day 6 embryo was 3BB and am now BFP! x Good luck x


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. I feel so stressed. My lining was only 5 today! 6 last week. How can it be less Feel so upset. They said come bk for another scan next wk or might have to be on tablets for even longer or cancel cycle. My partners response was to calm down and dont over react! D###  lol  so annoyed and upset and I know im being ungrateful as im not out yet but judt feels so hard waiting and waiting and no guarentee at the end. Xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi mo89

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. I had the same problem with my lining last time. It was 6.7 and three days later 5.9 another three days later 6.9. My consultant didn't want to do a transfer as he said that it's not a stable uterus lining. I was devastated and cried for days.
The next cycle was completely different and I had 8.6 after days seven of estrogen.  I'm happy that they postponed it as I got my BFP at this cycle.
I'm sorry, that's maybe not what you wanted to hear. Do what your gut feeling says. 
All the best x


----------



## mo89

Thanks mountain. They said if it reaches 6 they will transfer as that is good to them and people in the clinic have got bfp with 4. Just hate waiting. Just want to sleep until next week now!


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone, just a quickie as i'm at work!!!!!

So happy for you all with BFP's gives me hope! 

CD1 today...finally!!!!! Woohoo i'm starting!!!!!!!!  

Love and sticky vibes to you all!!!


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi mo89,

They do a transfer at 6mm? My clinic does nothing under 8mm. I had a uterus scratching before I started my successful cycle as it supposed to be good for a nice lining as well.
Fingers crossed that your lining is growing until next week! 

xx


----------



## Gem15

Mo - sorry your scan didn't go as you had hoped today! Hopefully by next week it will have thickened up again and you'll be good for transfer!  

Id593 - yay to getting started!!!!  

Holnshaun - good luck for ET this afternoon....hope your PUPO by now!

Lululimon - good luck for your scan tomorow!  

MGWB - Welcome! Sorry I cant offer any advice but I hope it all works out for you!  

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

AFM - lining scan this morning went well, 7.9mm which they were pleased with! Transfer booked for next thurs (18th) start on the cyclogest pessaries on Friday.  

Gem xx


----------



## mo89

Yeh mountain as many have gotten pregnant with less than 8mm. 

Good news gem!!! 7.9 is great. I hope mine even just gets back up to 6 next week.


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Mo89: Of course! 😊 Fingers crossed for you and Gem15!


----------



## mo89

I know 8mm at least is best. Iv been drink red raspberry tea so might up that.also might just have to suck it up and downthe beet juice   and also pom juice more. Iv booked in for acupuncture twice before scan next tues.might be too late but they said it could help. Its so expensive though. But need to try it. Any other tips?  I already have egg issues surely cant have womb ones too.

Thanks mountain. Im the most impatient person so this extra week is a killer!


----------



## Hetty 27

Mo I know it's annoying, but you don't want to waste your embryos on a less than optimal lining. There's loads of research about lining thickness and BFPs if it will make you feel any better x


----------



## Jelby

Hi all. Just wondering. Are we supposed to be abstaining during FET. No one mentioned it and wondered if it didn't matter due to there being no stimulation of follicles. Anyway i can't imagine conceiving naturally now after all this time trying but I didn't want to ruin my chances. Any advice?


----------



## Holnshaun

Mountain / Magic

Sorry i went for transfer today and batter went. Just got home and partner has made me chill out and made tea!

My blastocyst was 5 days old, said it was a 3BB. And the grading was an A . Was about to put 2 back but they advised against it due to the quality. 

Its so good to hear stories of simular gradings and having BFP! 

Hi Gem15 thanks very much hun, good luck for your ET next week. 

Well OTD is on the 20th...hopefully i can wait till then but honestly thought it wouldve been the 18th! X


----------



## LuluLimon

Gem- great news on your lining!
Holnshaun- congrats on being pupo- not too long to go to testing!
Mo- Brazil nuts I think. Also some exercise to get the blood flowing down there. Acu is good- is expensive but you o ly need a couple! I have beet juice with some apple juice mixed in and a little bit of ginger.?? Try to relax and I really believe in visualising the lining getting thick..weird but it helps me stay positive. X
Hi id593- yay to your cycle starting! 

Hope all PUPO ladies and BFP ladies doing well!
I am not looking forward to the 2 ww at all. But let's get tmrw scan done first 
Night all x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Mo89 - I'm so sorry to hear your scan didn't go well. Have you got the option to try patches? I'm sorry, I can't remember what you're on at the moment. I know some ladies have seen a dramatic increase in lining thickness using those when response to tablets hasn't been great. Also viagra. My reflexologist swears by castor oil packs (promotes flow of blood to uterus) - let me know if you want more info.  Best of luck for your scan next week. 

Jelby - I had the same question! I guess it depends whether you're down regging or not. You could ask one of the nurses.

Nothing much to report from me. Feeling pretty naff on the sniffer but due to start estrogen on Monday. Does the estrogen help you to feel better in the same way that stimms do? I'm not sure what to expect.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks hopeful. Where do I get caster oil packs? Im on injections just noe but they said if my cycle gets canceed then they will try patches next time. Why cant they use patches now.


----------



## Katie2015

Hey Mo,
First cycle I had a low lining and then I produced fluid on it. I thought they would cancel but a few days later the fluid had gone and my lining thickened again. They went ahead but I did get a BFN 😢 Who knows if it was or wasn't the lining though. I always struggle with my lining thickening so they put me on oestrogen patches as well as pills and that did the trick. Always measured over 8 with those bad boys and before it was always 6-7mm (max I think was 7.1). I also had scratching on my last cycle so maybe that was the helping factor? 

I would only do what your comfortable with and, if you need to cancel then do. Don't take the chance if you don't feel comfortable with your lining results. I know it's another whole month to wait but better than 2 weeks for a bfn and then another month on top. I'm sure the clinic won't waste a chance though. Sending lots of thicky dust your way honie.



Mountain/magic- yay our scans are all really close. Mines on 24th so 2 weeks today... I don't know how I'm going to wait that long though... Let alone another 8 months 🙈 

Congrats to all the PUPOs out there and lots more sticky dust your way! Fingers crossed for no more AFs  

Good luck all the ladies due to have their ETs! 

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Mo, I bought my castor oil from Amazon, it's a pukka one but reckon you can get from lots of places. You're supposed to soak a flannel in the oil, place it on your lower abdomen, cover that with plastic then put a hot water bottle on top - lie back and relax for 20-30 mins. This is a good guide - http://natural-fertility-info.com/castor-oil-therapy

God knows if it works but I figure it's quite a good thing to do for relaxation anyway and plan to listen to meditation cd when I do mine.

It's so frustrating isn't it-I have a thin lining and the nurse said she would speak to the doc because she thought I should just start straight on extra tablets every day plus patches. However, the doc said we would just do 3 tablets a day to start with and see how I go. Why bother?! Why not just throw everything at it straight away? Katie is so right though, you should only do what you feel comfortable with - it's better to wait for the best possible conditions, although that's really hard to do 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Hopeful_81

Ps. My reflexologist also told me about vagina steaming &#128563; - http://natural-fertility-info.com/vagina-steam.html Not sure I'm quite ready for that... &#128514;

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LuluLimon

Vagina steaming made me chuckle!!

Hopeful- estrogen didn't seem too bad- certainly I felt more "up" compared to the dr drugs although got headaches first few days.

Our scan was ok 7.6mm, so maybe one more maybe Fri just to get over the 8mm. Also happy clinic agreed to prescribe Lubion to me from ET rather than later on. Now just waiting for a call to confirm otherwise ET may be a bit earlier. 
Mo- have heard good things about Castor oil packs too but never tried them.

Hope all well xx


----------



## Holnshaun

Lulu

Glad your scan went well,  fingers crossed your ET is earlier! Then you can be pupo! 😁

What are people doing on there 2ww? I test next Friday but seems so long just hoping its worked! Off out for tea tonight and a walk with partner.

A few trips out to keep my mond at bay!

Good luck all those who have their ET soon and Pupo! 

Hollie


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry to hear about your lining mo, when will they rescan you? 
Hope everyone else is okay, I started progesterone today has the pessaries band just waiting for the oh to come home so he can do the gestone, I am really nervous about it to be honest, my poor bum  

Xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Good luck with the first jab kezzywoo. I've managed to get Lubion so no bum jabbing for me, just tummy


----------



## LuluLimon

Kezzy- hope the injections go ok! It'll be fine..first one is always the worst
Hollie- enjoy your evening out. It's hard to keep your mind occupied though..I think I may plan some cinema trips.

Hopeful- Lubion is really good. I used it til 16wks. Tummy is much nicer to inject into I agree.
No early ET for me, consultant wants me in on Fri to make sure I get over the 8mm. So still may be next Wed or Thurs at the latest. 
X


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies I have just put the emla cream on aNd wrapped my bum in cling film, I am more nervous about oh doing it I am a nurse and normally do all my own injections so abit apprehensive. Might have a go myself  I was on lubion last time but still bles 6dp5dt hoping this gestone helps with that xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Kezzywoo I hope the injection goes ok X

Mo sorry to hear about your lining sending you thickening vibes

Lululimon sending thickening vibes too

Holnshaun I am trying to plan one thing every day during my wait

Hello to everyone else

AFM - I know have two 5 day blasts on board with the help of embryo glue. Blood test at the clinic next Thursday.


----------



## mo89

Thanks ladies. Im bk in on tuesday.I hate waiting.lol xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Congrats on being PUPO Bridget!! Good luck for next week  

LuluLimon, glad your scan went well. Fingers crossed you get the go ahead v soon.

Kezzywoo-I bled at 6dp5dt in my fresh cycle so the doc said he'd put me on Lubion and Cyclogest this time round. Is gestone supposed to be any more effective? I'm not sure I can bear such early bleeding again... How did you get on? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi hopeful, I have bled early on all of my cycles and the gestone dose is 100mg to be given in the muscle so really hope this helps. Well last night was good it was completely painless, the emla cream is a god send, 
I am abit worries cause I have no more scans now to check lining just got to go for transfer on 16th has anybody had this in their cycles I am concerned if my lining begins to drop, 
Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## Gem15

Bridget - congrats on being PUPO!!! Sending sticky vibes!!

Lulu - good news about your scan, we could end up with transfer on the same day! 

Kezzywoo - I had my scan on 9th and they don't scan again before my transfer on 17th so it's normal practice for my clinic. I'm sure all will be okay.

Howz everyone else today? 

Gem xx


----------



## Deb24

Well, I gave in and did a HPT today at 7dp6dt - it was positive!!! And a dark line too - can't believe it!!


----------



## mo89

Congratulations deb!!!! Amazing news xxx

Gem- is your transfer next week?

Iv been drinking pom juice, beet juice and raspberry leaf tea constantly. Also did the yoga pose with legs up the wall lol. Got acupuncture booked for sat and mon which im scared about. The beet juice is killer though. Not drank too much of that just a few gulps throughout the day xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks for that gem, it is just never ending worrying :/ 
Congrats Deb another positive result on this thread 
Could your transfer still be on Tuesday mo? When
They rescan you? Xx


----------



## Gem15

Deb - fantastic news!!!   

Mo - yeah transfer is next Thursday  (18th not 17th like I said above 😂) hope all your pom juice, beet juice and acupuncture helps


----------



## Bridgetk10

Congratulations  Deb24 

Sending thickening vibes Mo

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks ladies.

No kezzy as I will need to do 5 days of progesterone pessaries first so it will prob be the following mon or  tues. I was going to call them and ask if its possible to go in the mon then I could have transfer the sat. Save me being off school.but I can just see it still not being what they want and having to wait a further week or cancelling. Xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Congrats Deb 

Sending everyone else good luck xxx

All going seemingly ok here. Very nervous though.


----------



## Jelby

Congrats Deb. Great news x vagina steaming dear me. Couldn't bring myself to open that link!


----------



## Hopeful_81

Congratulations Deb24! That's great news

Mo89, hope your lining thickens beautifully over the weekend.

As for me, I'm starting on the Brazil nuts, pom juice, raspberry leaf tea and castor oil packs... Blood test on Monday to check down reg has worked. My clinic doesn't do a scan xx


----------



## aimeelc

Congrats Deb!

I have my next scan on Monday so hoping my lining is thickening nicely...fingers crossed. I really want to get it over the 8mm mark, but they always seem happy with it being mid 7's ... why can't they just throw everything at you to make it perfect?! 

This is my first FET after a failed Fresh cycle in March... I still feel like a newbie, but I'm already an emotional wreck... i don't know how all you ladies do it for so long! x

Having a bit of a bad day today as a neighbour bought over their week old daughter yesterday. Absolutely beautiful(!) but it just opens the flood gates. It's all so hard sometimes.

Sticky baby dust to you all x


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi everyone. Hope you're enjoying the sun!

Congrats Deb! Great news x
Aimee good luck forMon- thickening thoughts your way x
Hopeful- hope all those work for you for Monday x.
Mo- thickening vibes to you also x
Gem- hope you're doing well x
My transfer will be next Friday 19th ( a day after you Gem) - I was a whisker short of 8mm at scan so I have an extra day to wait. Happy it's all scheduled and now just hoping our 5BA will defrost nicely x

Have a good weekend all- bFP ladies one nearer to your scans too xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Good news LuLu, good luck for the thaw next week xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok, lots of thickening linings going on. X


----------



## trumpettear

Been reading for weeks!! Hello to you all, love to those in need! Congrats to all bfp's! 
I had otd yesterday and it was bfp! Very excited but been here before and knicker watch is rife due to past experience! 
Just wondering if people know what's happens at first scan! 
Also is anyone having cramps! I had spotting twice but it's all gone now over a week past now! We tested positive from 6dp 5pt and still struggling to get our heads around it! Cramps are quite hard on me emotionally cos I always think the worst but it's ok so far! 
We have littles already and my job is full on so really trying to keep my head on straight! Want this more than anything! 
Hope  everyone is doing ok, lots of bfp's coming and lots of linings getting thick I hope! 
Much love fellow fetters! Hope we all get our dreams xx
Xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Great news trumpet!! Congrats!
Now the next worse 2ww! Wishing you lots of stickiness til then x


----------



## Bridgetk10

Congratulations Trumpet

Sending sticky vibes Lulu

AFM. Very sore (.)(.)'s and weeing for England


----------



## Jelby

Hi aime. I know how you feel. My friend has just announced her second pregnancy. She took me to one side and said ' I wanted to tell you away from the group as I know you're having trouble conceiving. ' I thought that was nice but also feel upset that everyone's discussing me. I just said 'oh just because I'm sad for me doesn't mean I can't be happy for you. 'But then obviously I went home and cried x good luck for the coming week everyone. Another week of oestrogen for me. This is really dragging!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, does anyone know if getting a massage the day before trAnsfer is okay? Xx


----------



## aimeelc

Thank you Jelby - It's so hard with friends isn't it. You are happy for them, but it devastates you too. How can one of the most natural things in the world be so hard to achieve?

Kezzywoo - I know that you shouldn't get a massage during the first trimester, but I have seen some specialist fertility massages that are supposed to help with circulation and point bloodflow to the right area, so may be worth checking out? Good luck for transfer x

I am off for a my second scan to check lining later today...hoping it's thickened since last week... I've been walking for at least half hour every day, snacking on brazil nuts and pom juice, so hopefully it will be improved. I may ask if I can have extra progynova anyway...is there any harm in trying to achieve it thicker than just adequate?

xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Aime good luck at scanx I don't think here's harm in taking extra progynova..I'd just ask.
Kezzy- are you tomorrow for ET? Good luck xx
Jelby- sending thickening vibes. Sorry it's dragging but hopefully you're making a lush lining for embie xx

I'm rubbish at waiting so am planning our trip to NZ to see my in-laws over the New Year. I don't know if anyone else gets nervous/ fidgety before transfer? It's hard to do my hobbies like reading or knitting as my mind is elsewhere..


----------



## Gem15

Hi all  

Lulu - sounds like a fab trip! The lead up to transfer day is just so nerve wracking eh!!

Jelby - big hugs for you, it's so tough  

Aimee - how did the scan go? 

Kezzywoo - not sure about the massage, did you find out? 

Trumpet - yay.....congratulations   

Hopeful - did you have bloods done today? 

How is everyoneelse doing? 

AFM - not much to report! Taking these awful pessaries twice a day - no side effects they are just so bloody messy!!! (tmi) counting down till transfer on Thursday. 

Gem xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi everyone, I didn't do the massage in the end did not want to risk it having a Negative. 
Afm, transfer tomorrow, emryologist will be ringing in morning to discuss thaw and time of transfer! 
Hope everyone else is okay! Xxx


----------



## mo89

Good luck kezzy!!


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Congratulations for your BFP Trumpet!  

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Kezzywoo!  

Sticky baby dust to everyone!  

xx


----------



## Gem15

Good luck kezzywoo


----------



## Hetty 27

Good luck kezzo


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Back from yet another scan. Lining was only 4.9mm. So they have upped my progynova to 8mg. Can you take 10? Im considering it as I had to basically ask thm to up it in first place. My first scan was 3 weeks ago- transfer should have been.and gone. Soooooo frustrating. They say fet is supposed to be less stressful- I disagree.  I also said that I couldnt go back in.a week as school starts so going in a week on friday (as we have half days).  That gives me 11 days to get it up!!! Or this cycle us cancelled. What else can I do?? Im drinking pom juice, raspberry leaf tea, some beetroot juice, yoga pose with feet up wall and started acupuncture. 

Is raspberry leaf tea definitely good for thicken lining? Also how much pom juice should I drink? 

Sorry for the big message. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies, just waiting nervously for the call! 
Mo, really sorry to hear that Hun, fingers crossed that upping the estrogen does the trick keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Mo89: I know it's frustrating but maybe you should consider to start with a new cycle. Every cycle is different and like I've  written a few pages before, if you take estrogen orally it passes the liver metabolism and a lot gets destroyed. For some women it's just not so ideal to take it orally. The estrogen in the patches are not passing the liver and that's why they are often more effective.
I know it's hard to accept put maybe this cycle isn't the perfect one for a transfer and it's a shame wasting your embryos on a non perfect lining. For some woman Viagra does the trick.
You can Google all of that information.
Good luck! 

x


----------



## mo89

Thanks mountain. I agree. My partner wants to do another week on higher dose. They will cancel next friday if its not high enough anyway and give me patches next time. So they might work better for me. Hopefully. Although my ckinic say they are keen to go ahead if uts,between 6 and 7 as said I prob wont reach mych higher on a frozen cycle. I have googled viagra but seemingly it has to be pesseries and dont do it in uk? Have u guys used viagra? Whete did u get it and how did u take it? Also how much pom juice a day? Thanks xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

My friend had Viagra, it's the same drug which men use 😉
but you take it vaginally.
Which pomegranate juice do you use? I thought that I'm drinking pom juice and found out that it's just 25% of pomegranate and the rest are different berries and it's quite pricey! 
I drank 1 litre of beetroot juice a day and walked/run a lot plus Brazil nuts and a hot water bottle for my lower abdomen in the evening. My lining increased to 8.6 in 7 days of estrogen patches.
There are loads of studies which show that a transfer between 8mm-12mm are the most successful ones.

Kezzzwoo: fingers crossed for the thawing of your embryos! Keep us updated! 

X


----------



## LuluLimon

Good luck kezzy- x


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies well had the call this morning saying that they would thaw 2 of my embryos and to get here for 1 so we pretty much left straight away as the clinic is over an hour away and had to get the train due to car issues. Well she rang with an update when on the train and said that one had thawed really well but the other one was borderline and she couldn't work out if it was a write off or if it may start to do something so I asked if she could thaw another one as I would
Preferably like 2 good ones transferred so that is the plan. She explained that because of this then transfer probs wouldn't be till 4 so we are currently having lunch awaiting the dreaded phone call to see what's going on 
Hope everyone else is okay, xxxx


----------



## mo89

Oh kezzy that is exciting. What happens if the other one is fine and you have 3 thawed??

Thanks mountain. So just ordinary male viagra. Just worried as online says pesseries which uk dont prescribe. Iv been trying to drink beetroot juice but aboyt vomit after each mouthful so not managing a litre. Im drink pom brand. Uts 100 percent pomegranate. Should I drink a litre of that? Id love it to be 8 but just dont think that will happen for me. My fear is that I  cancel and start again and still only get about 6. How many viagra tablwts did your friend use?

Thanks


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies well the initial little embie did not make it and neither did the other one that they thawed,  was losing hope until the following one thawed beautifully she said, so I have two blasts now one 4bb and one 5bb not really sure what these grades mean but she seemed happy with them xxx


----------



## trumpettear

All sounding very positive now kezzywoo!


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Mo89: I've asked my friend and she said she did used the Viagra suppositories. I've sent you a PM.

Kezzywoo: Your embryos are good quality and they have a very big chance to implant! We had also 2x BB quality and I'm pregnant! 

X


----------



## feathers101

Hi Ladies
I have been lurking on this board for a while now, but really need some of you to kick me into touch a little, before I drive myself completely crazy!
I am now 8dp5dt with one frostie on board. It was alive but not expanded when it was transferred, so there is very little hope anyway.......and then on Sunday afternoon I started cramping badly, enough that I got a very little sleep. 
Caved and tested 7dpt and it was a bfn.
With the lack of expansion, cramps and the bfn at day 7 I am loosing all hope that this might turn into a fairytale ending and am distraught. 
I know we are only on attempt #3 but I dont know how much longer I can stay on this rollercoaster.......
Help!


----------



## kezzywoo

I am officially pupo with 2 blasts on board, transfer went ok apart from my tummy having a spasm due to partner making me laugh I was so upset but she assures me that embryos were in and okay, test day 27th August xxx


----------



## mo89

Aw amazing kezzy.I have a good feeling for you!!


----------



## Hetty 27

Kezzy fantastic news, those grades are fab, good luck xx

Mo, fingers crossed about your lining. 

Feathers welcome, sorry you're feeling down, the 2ww pushes you to the limits. When is your OTD? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Gem15

Kezzywoo - yay congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## LuluLimon

Kezzy- - congrats on being PUPO!!! Those are great grading- sending you lots of sticky dust!! Xxx

Gem- you next in Thurs? Hope you have a relaxing couple of days xx

Mo- hope all the extra estrogen will bump your lining. It's not the worst if they do cancel as next cycle could be completely different and less long. Sending hugs anyway xx

Feathers- sebding positive vibes. I really would hold off til OTD as everyone is different and you may be stressed. Do you have some relaxation apps you can do? Or lots of nice sets to kill the timr til OTD. It's a horrible wait xx

2.5 days til ET. Had acu today- my usual lady is away on Fri so I had an intro session with her colleague. Not relishing the 2ww..x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Hi ladies - so much to catch up on!

Mo89 - I'm so sorry things aren't going as planned.  I have everything crossed for your lining to thicken for your next scan.  Is there any reason they can't give you patches now?  It's horrible having a cycle cancelled but, as the others have said, best that you are in as good a shape lining-wise as possible.  I have done lots of searching on this and, anecdotally, have learnt that patches and viagra can make all the difference so please don't think this will happen again if you have to re-start  

Kezzywoo - congratulations on being PUPO!!  Sounds like you have a couple of great ones there.  The one I have frozen is a 4BB and v happy with that.  There was some research done a few years ago about laughing during/shortly after transfer.  An Israeli hospital got a clown to visit patients immediately after transfer and the result was an increase in pregnancy rates of between 15% and 20% so it may even have helped!!  Not sure about anyone else, but I find clowns mildly terrifying...

Gem - hope you're feeling ready for transfer, not long to go now.  Are you having one or two put back?

Aimeelc - best of luck for your scan tomorrow.  Hope everything is progressing as it should be.

Not much to report from me.  Had baseline blood test on Monday which was fine so I'm day 3 of Progynova now.  Has anyone else experienced abdominal pain from the estrogen?  It's not cramping but more like irritation, sometimes little shooting pains.  I'm sincerely hoping that it's just my lining beginning to get nice and plumped but can't help worrying that it's my endometriosis.  I really hope not...  xx


----------



## mo89

Im just confused with the viagra as cant get the pessery ones in uk. So do I just take normal mens viagra orally?? They said they only do one or the other. Patches or pill but not the two together xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Mo from what I've read, it's better to take it vaginally - comes back to Mountain's point about how the body is absorbing it. If vaginally, it goes into the uterine blood flow in a high concentration whereas if you take it orally, I think it can cause some bad side effects. I will ask a friend who did both patches and viagra on her last cycle and let you know what she was advised, if helpful


----------



## mo89

Yes please becausr I know vaginally is best but thought that was with pesseries which I can get hear. Dont wanna be putting the wee blue pill up inside if im not supposed to haha. Thanks. 

Does anyone know if canesten pesseries make lining thinner I keep getting thrush coz if the estrigen sorry tmi. But iv used the pesseries a few times over last couple of weeks and wonder if thats contributed to my lining not rising. Prob not but just curious. Xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Mo89: You have to take Viagra vaginally not orally! I don't know if you can take the men's pill as well, I don't think so as it's a hard pill not a soft one if you know what I mean.
The best combination is Viagra and estrogen patches.  Some women's liver metabolism destroys too much of the estrogen. (so if you take it orally that's what happens)
It depends also how many estrogen receptors your uterus has, you can't increase that unfortunately.


----------



## mo89

Sorry girls im just confused. As you cant get the vaginal viagra in.the uk so I cant take that. Its america and other countries that do the viagra you can use vaginally. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies just needing some advice, my oh has come in from the pub today and caused a huge row! I got angry and then hysterical then I came to my Ssnsss and thought what the hell am I doing! I tried to diffuse it but he is continuing to provoke me, such a twit!  I am just really concerned that this may have affected my chances does anyone have any positive advice to make me feel any better? Sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi keezywoo

I'm so sorry that you have to deal with that. I don't think it will be a harm for your embryos but it'd be good if you could avoid more stress. Two days after our transfer i had a nervous breakdown in the kitchen as I tried to bake 2 cakes for the cake sale next day and both got burned. It was already 9pm and I had to start again. My partner tried to calm me down but i screamed and cried. 
Two days later I saw a faintest line!

Maybe you can sleep at a friend or family tonight? 
I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

So sorry to hear that kezzywoo, what a twit indeed. Please don't worry about your little embies, they will be fine. But mountain is right, for your sanity if nothing else, you should avoid unnecessary stress. As if this part of the process isn't hard enough, eh?

Do you have a spare room? Take yourself in there, calmly explain what you're doing and plug yourself into a bit of zita to relax.

Sending you big


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks so much for your kind words mountain, I have actually managed to get him
Out and lock the door I know it's not ideal but I don't want to stress anymore and for some reason all he wants is a reaction out of me, feel terrible my bubble of positively been burst today xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks hopeful your replies mean so much. He has said some really cruel things which I am hoping is just the drink taking, it's beyond me why he would want to go out and get leathered the day after transfer anyway but hey ho thanks again ladies xxxx


----------



## mo89

I don't think this will have any affect kezzy. They can be such **** holes eh. My partner went out and got ****** day before my transfer last time and had our puppy in the pub tio!! I stormed in and grabbed her off him and said 'if u dont come with me right now, tomorrow is off'  little bit extreme and only snd only time in 12 years I had to do that but I was do upset.I think they just deal with things differently. I know my ih just bottles things up. 

Im sure everythings fine. Just try do some yoga each day xxx


----------



## Gem15

Kezzywoo - hope you had a peaceful night and managed to relax a bit! I'm sure once your oH has sobered up you will be able to talk to him rationally about it and explain how upset he made you!  Big hugs xx

AFM - been awake since back of 5 this morning.  Getting a bit nervous about the call from the embryologist.......here's hoping one of our wee embies survive the thaw! They will try the best one first and if it looks good we'll have just the one put back. If not they will thaw our other two together and have both put back as they are a bit less developed.

Gem xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Fingers crossed for a good thawing of your embryo(s) Gem15!
I'mthinking of you xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Good luck Gem!!

Hope you're feeling ok this morning Kezzywoo

My abdominal pain has got worse today - anyone else experience this from estrogen tablets?

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks so much ladies, had a lovely sleep and feeling better in myself but finding it hard to get my positivity back. 

Good luck with transfer today gem, keep us posted xxx


----------



## ld593

Hopeful - How long have you been taking tablets for? I was just about to post about abdominal pain! Been getting it all morning! Feels like AF pains, but i know it isn't! Lining scan tomorrow so I'll know what's happening then! My baseline was 3.6mm so hoping for it to be about 8 tomorrow.


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for the radio silence I have been concentrating on my 2ww. The news a BFP!!!

Sending you all love

B xxx


----------



## Gem15

Bridget - fantastic news! Congratulations on your BFP   

Kezzywoo - glad you got a good sleep! Cyber hugs  

AFM - horrible start to the day. Embryologist called to say that our best embie didn't survive the thaw. We had another two frozen together.  One of them didn't survive either and the second one looked poor.   They asked us to go in at 11 anyway and would discuss it further then. (I cried a lot of the journey there so must've looked a right mess when I arrived!!)
Outcome is we are heading home with our little embie on board!! It doesn't look great but she said it was worthwhile transferring.....so everything crossed for the dreaded  

Gem xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats Bridget amazing news!  can I ask what grade your embryos were on transfer? 
Sorry to hear that wasn't the news you were hoping for gem, but it really only does take one and I have seen on other threads ladies having high quality blasts transferred and bfn then ladies having poorer quality transferred and getting a bfp! Fingers xrossed Hun keep positive xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Kezzy- hope you're feeling a little less stressed x Men are idiots at times. 
Congrats Bridget that's fab news !!!

Gem- congrats on being PUPO!!! It doesn't matter it wasn't the best one-off all you need are the right conditions and an embryo. Keep thinking positive. The gradings are only an interpretation- my nurse toldmethis last week so yours could be expanding really well inside you xx GL for 2ww.

AFM hoping I'm joining you tmrw. My appetite has gone but trying to think positive thoughts.

Good luck for lining scan tmrw id593


----------



## Gem15

Thanks ladies, all you words of encouragement really help  

Lulu - keeping everything crossed for your transfer tomorow!! Xx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Gem15: Congratulations that you are officially PUPO!

Bridgetk10: Congratulations to your BFP!

Keezywoo: Hope you are feeling better today xx

Id593: Fingers crossed for a 8mm lining tomorrow! 

Hope everyone else is fine! 
xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Just a quick one ladies, I know advocating testing is early is not the best but can I ask for those of you who did test when did you get your bfp? Did you get bfns first? Xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Evening Ladies,

Kezzywoo sorry to hear your oh is being difficult. You asked me what grade embryos I had put back? I have no idea! I know the grading post freezing can be different from fresh. I know one was a good blastocyst and the other not so good but comparable with the one we used for DS. 

Gem15 congratulations on being pupo. 

Lululimon hope all goes well tomorrow

Id593 hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Mo89 sending you thinkening vibes.


----------



## Hopeful_81

Id593 I'm only on day 4 so a bit behind you. Really hope your scan brings good news tomorrow! My pain has been a bit better this afternoon/eve so hopefully just means things are happening. I just get so worried as I had lots of pain in my first ivf cycle - turns out it was a big cyst (endo, didn't even know I had it!), my cycle got cancelled, I had to have surgery and lost most of the function in my left ovary! Always paranoid it's going to happen again.

Gem, so sorry to hear about your horrible day today but you have a lovely embie on board to nurture. The others have already said it but grading really is only an indication. There are many top grades that don't make it and plenty of "bad" ones that go onto become beautiful babies. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Congratulations on your bfp Bridget, fantastic news!! Let's hope this positive streak continues.

Lulu, best of luck for transfer tomorrow xx


----------



## Hetty 27

PUPO gem, congratulations xx

Fab news Bridget

Good luck mo

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Kezzy I got a faint bfp on a CB 6dp5dt. Didn't get a positive on cheap sticks until 7dp5dt. Still faint until 9dp5dt. Sorry to hear DH is reacting badly. It's a very stressful time, hopefully he can talk about his feelings in a better way tomorrow xxxx


----------



## mo89

Congratulations bridget amazing news!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## trumpettear

I got a faint at 5dp 5dt but it was very faint. Heard of lots of people who have had bfn until past 8dp , 
Hope you and hubby are ok. Men are on a different planet sometimes! Mine acts similar so I can relate x


----------



## Jelby

Ugh. Men. They promise to be all supportive and wonderful and fail at the first and then every hurdle. That's why we are the ones who have to go through this. If it were up to them the population would have died out. They really want the child and they want you to go through whatever it takes to get the child but at the first instance of them not being put first or them feeling a bit scared they just kick off. Thank god we have each other. Lots of pupos and two week waits. Good luck all
AFM scan on Wednesday to check lining. Fingers crossed. I'm having a wild weekend with the girls as hopefully will be my last one in a while but really hoping I don't do any lining damage. It's hard to know what to do for best. Carry on as normal or wrap yourself in a bubble.


----------



## ld593

Hey just a quickie as driving back to work now. Just had lining scan and it was 8.6mm, so fet date set to 26/08/16 at 12.30! Praying my little frozen blast survives the thaw now! Dreading the wait until friday morning! 🙈


----------



## abbey100

Hi
I have been a bit of a silent watcher to this post. We had 2 blasts transferred 10 days ago and test day is officially Sunday. I caved in and tested this afternoon and it came back positive. Is this too early? Can it change to negative by Sunday? 
Happy but scared!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi abbey! If this cycle was a frozen one then your positive would be true  congrats xxxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi ladies

We had our blast put back at lunchtime. Now a 11.5 day wait...
Id593 great news on your lining! 
Abby congrats on your bFP xx!
Jelby- enjoy the weekend x

Hope everyone else well x


----------



## Gem15

Lulu - congrats on being PUPO!!!   you can join the rest of us on the crazy 2ww! 
What date do you test? X


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats lulu Limon! How you feeling gem? I am going insane already! Really want to test but I know it's far to early xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Congrats lulu PUPO xx

10dp5dt is loads of time, that's a bfp! Congratulations xx


----------



## Gem15

Hi kezzywoo - I've been feeling a bit crampy and tender today but it's too early for implantation so must just be from transfer (it was quite painful this time!) What's your OTD again??


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Congratulations for being PUPO LuluLimon!  

I'm feeling with everyone who is in the 2WW  

I was an very early tester keezywoo, i know this feeling it's sooo tempting! 

Congratulations abbey100 I guess your PUPO as well!

xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Gem, my otd is 27th but I am going to test on 26th as I have work on the 27th.

Afm, woke this morning feeling very crampy  did anyone else have af type cramps at 4dp5dt? Also I am going back on work tomorrow does everybody think this is okay to do? I am a nurse and have explained to my manager who agreed that I could go on light dutes. I am trying not to leave the house as I know that as soon as I venture out I will be more than tempted to stock up on some first response 
Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## trumpettear

Kezzywoo - very crampy and have been for ages including day 4do5dt. I have worked since transfer! My job is quite stressful and demanding but it has been a joy to keep busy and I am enjoying work more than weekends due to distraction! 
Don't get me started on pee sticks! I am obsessed! 
Love to you


----------



## kezzywoo

Thank you do you think it's at all possible to get w bfp today? Or absoloubtly not? Xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Stay away from the sticks!! Lol xx
I've got to go up til 31st  which is AGES...
Have a good weekend despite the rain
Anyone eating anything to help implantation? I got Brazil nuts and pineapple..


----------



## trumpettear

I got a faint on day 6dp5dt and we were very gutted that we tested so early because it was very stressful! Surprised how bad it made us feel considering it was a bfp! So step away! It's not a good feeling! Too much doubt and lack of security! Be patient! 
Much love


----------



## Kep11

Hello please can I join this thread? I had a 5 day frostie transferred on 19/08 so currently waiting until OTD 29/08. This is our second attempt at ivf.

Trying to maintain positive vibes - this little Olaf survived the defrost 99% intact which the embryologist said may as well be 100%, and then the actual transfer was sooooo much easier than the first time too. Here's hoping this is the little brother/sister for our DD!


----------



## Jelby

Hi kep11. I hope the two week wait flies over for you. Have you decided if you're going to rest or just continue as normal? X


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, I am still having period like cramps and petrified that af will start any minute  is this normal, I can't really remember how I felt on previous cycles xxx


----------



## Kep11

Kezzywoo - sorry to hear that you are worrying. Are you able to call your clinic for reassurance? How many days past transfer are you?

Jelby - hi again! I think I recognise your name from the April/May cycle buddies. I'm just planning to carry on as normal during the 2ww (except of course heavy lifting, alcohol and caffeine!) I've got an interview for a new job tomorrow so that's given me something else to focus on altho tbh doing a frozen cycle is so much less intense! How about your plans for the 2ww? Also, how have you found this compared to long/short protocol?


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks kep I am five days post a 5 day transfer today the cramps arnt as full as yesterday but had some milder ones today. I really hope it's not af! I am on gestone this cycle and cyclogest so shouldn't that keep af at bay? Xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Kezzy af pains are so common they might be implantation, so hang in there xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies due to all the cramps I have been getting I have been very naughty and tested this morning. There is 2 lines!  all Beit one being very faint but I think there is two lines! Does anyone know if I can upload pictures to show you? Xxxx


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Congratulations Keezywoo! That sounds good!  
XX


----------



## Kep11

Congratulations kezzywoo! If you have a line, no matter how faint then it's positive! Make sure you test again on your OTD to see if the line is getting darker but it sounds good!


----------



## aimeelc

That's amazing Kezzy!! Congrats! I had cramps with my natural BFP so I'm sure it's all normal.

I went for my lining scan last week, which came in at 7.4mm so they are happy to go ahead. I really want to know what it's got to though so may ask to be scanned again.

I have FET on Wednesday...so nervous. I really want it to work this time. we've had such an awful year this year with various things, I think we're due some good luck!

I had a really nice nurse who had actually been through it herself and she said to me off the record, and nothing medical, drink loads, walk at least 30 minutes a day and eat a high protein diet. So I've been stocking up on brazil nuts, eggs and chicken! 

Wishing you all well x


----------



## aimeelc

Hi Ladies, Just one more Q - what PG tests do you get? I always tend to get the digital, but these faint lines are tempting me otherwise?


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks ladies. I am also considering getting a digital do you thinks it's too early to show up. I am cautiously excited. Been waiting for this day for 6 years really hope it sticks xxxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Kezzywoo, that sounds very promising!! A tentative congratulations...! Will you keep testing?

Aimeelc that's great you're ready to go with transfer, all the very best for Wednesday. I think the first response tests are supposed to be some of the best but I've never had a bfp with any form of test so can't speak from experience.

I have my lining scan on Wednesday so really hoping things are moving in the right direction. I've been in quite a lot of pain so hopefully that means something is happening...

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## aimeelc

Good luck with your lining scan Hopeful_81 x


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, well but the bullet and done a clear blue digital and its come up pregnant 1-2  I am elated xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Kezzy that's a great result congratulations. 

Good luck for all the linings and ETs coming up xxx


----------



## aimeelc

HUGE congratulations Kezzy, that's wonderful news  X


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Aimee, did you also have transfer on 16th? Xx


----------



## aimeelc

No I haven't got transfer until this Wednesday... I thought we were close on our cycles, but we must have been different. So nervous and not looking forward to the 2ww! x


----------



## Bridgetk10

Congratulations Kezzywoo 
Sending sticking and thickening vibes to everyone else xx


----------



## Gem15

Kezzywoo - yay!!!! Congratulations on your BFP     so pleased for you!

Aimee - good luck for transfer on Wednesday!  

Hopeful - hope your lining is nice and thick on wednesday  

Howz everyone else doing? 

AFM - not much to report! No real symptoms yet, just a bit crampy on and off. Seems like such a long wait till OTD! I'm on constant 'knicker watch' everytime I go to the loo!! Lol  

Gem xx


----------



## Jelby

Kezzy congrats. So great xx. Hopeful my lining scan is Wednesday too. eep x


----------



## mo89

Congratulations!!! Amazing news xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Good luck for weds Jelby! I'm in for mine first thing, how about you?

Ah Gem, good old knicker watch. Every hour feels like a century! When is OTD? Xx


----------



## Gem15

Jelby - good luck for weds too!  

Hopeful OTD isn't until 1st of September  (if I say a week on Thursday it sounds better  ) lol. X


----------



## aimeelc

Lots goin on this wednesday! I hope everyone gets good news! It seems to be a good month for BFP 

AFM... feeling very nervous today... hoping my frostie makes the thaw x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Aimeelc, good luck   When will you find out? Thinking of you x


----------



## aimeelc

They are phoning me with my appointment this afternoon, but the won't thaw until tomorrow morning, so I won't know until then. The nurse did say though that they never freeze embies that don't seem strong enough to survive. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## LuluLimon

Kezzy- congrats Hun xx 😀

Aimee good luck for tomorrow x
Jelby hope scan is ok x

Gem..I hate knicker watch too. It's such as long time. I'm one week tmrw...trying to keep distracted from symptom spotting. Just few niggles here and massive tiredness from the drugs 
X


----------



## Hopeful_81

Had lining scan this morning and it was only 5.5mm 😞  They've upped my dose to 4 tablets a day and given me patches - I have to put 2 on and change them every 48 hours. Will be scanned again on Monday. Last bank holiday plans were put on hold too because of egg collection!!

Has anyone got any tips for the patches? Are they really going to get me up to 7mm which is what my clinic wants?! Feeling a bit disheartened xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies hope everyone is okay. Just a question I have stupidly tested about 100 times since Monday lol. Yesterday's seemed darker than Monday's but today's seems lighter than yesterday's  I am driving myself potty. I have tried using the same test free and with fmu. Could this be a chemical? Xxx


----------



## CalB

Hi everyone,

I am joining this party a bit late but better late than never! I had a FET of 2 5 day blastocysts yesterday (My IVF was in July but was a freeze all due to OHSS concerns - that was my 3rd fresh cycle but first in the UK and this is my 5th FET). The 2WW is the worst part in a way isn't it? Kezzywoo do you have a blood test scheduled to confirm or just HPT? I had a similar situation on one of my previous FETs - testing obsessively and stressing about line thickness. In the end I decided to try and stick to the mindset that a positive is a positive until proven otherwise and put the tests away until the day I had an appointment with my gynaecologist. Unfortunately, in my case it did turn out to be a chemical but I researched it a lot and that is definitely not always the case so try not to worry too much (impossible I know). At the same time, don't worry about worrying - what will be will be whether you test more or not, stress out or not. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kep11

Hopeful - sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as you hoped but id suggest that you trust your clinic. After my first lining scan they upped my dose from 3 tablets of Estradiol p/d to 6 and I still only got to about 8.5 before they decided that I wasn't going to get any further than that (my clinic want to get to 10 but will take 8 if it looks good!) How many scans will you have before they book you for transfer? I think my clinic normally give 2 scans but I ended up with 3.


----------



## Jelby

Hi hopeful. I'm sorry to hear about your lining. I've got my fingers crossed for you. Mine was 8.5 which is great except clinic don't have a date for my et until the 8 th so it's more waiting for me too. Don't these people get how we just want to get this show in the road! Hello to all. Stop testing kezzy!!!


----------



## Hopeful_81

Thanks Kep. I've heard that patches can really help so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. My clinic only want me to get to 7 but I really wanted to aim for 8 if possible. they were a bit vague about when we'd give up if things aren't happening but my understanding is that I'll have at least another 2 scans if I need them, one on Monday and then another 5 days later.

Great news on your lining Jelby although so frustrating you have to wait so long for transfer!!


----------



## aimeelc

Hi Ladies

Sorry to hear about your scan Hopeful... I agree that you should trust your clinic. They are doing what they can as they will want a positive result too. It sometimes feels like they get a bit blaśe about these things but they are the experts. My clinic only needs 7mm too. I got to 7.4 last Monday so I'm hoping it carried on after that. 

Had Transfer today all according to plan. The embriologist said it survived 80% and they'd seen a good reaction whilst monitoring. It's a 3bb grade... I'd that good? 

OTD is next Friday. .. here's praying. 

Lots of love and hugs to you ladies. You are all such strong women. X


----------



## Kep11

Well done on ET today aimee. Here's hoping you get the BFP next Friday!

Jelby - I can't believe you have to wait so long for a date! It's not exactly what you need is it - more waiting!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Afm - despite trying my best not to symptom spot, I've had some AF type cramps today, a couple of dizzy spells, feeling very tired and I suspect a heightened sense of smell... I totally get that what will be will be and there is absolutely nothing I can do to influence the outcome one way or the other but it's SOOOO maddening not knowing for sure!! OTD isn't until Monday but I think I'm going to test this wkend - eek! I work on Thursdays and Fridays which will help distract me... I hope!


----------



## aimeelc

Thabk you Kep11! I hope you get you BFP too!  It's hard not to symptom spot isn't it! X


----------



## mo89

Hopeful im in the same boat. Mine was 6 then5 then 4.9 so upped my meds.got my scan friday to see if wer going ahead or not. My clinic like it at least 6. Xx


----------



## Fahrenheit

Hello,

I have been reading the post but haven't really joined. Im booked for the transfer on Tue the 30th. This will be our first FET but we did go through one ICSI cycle in April which ended in chemical in week 5.

I just wanted to say that my lining was on the slow side to start with. I was on 4 x 2mg Progynova a day and after 12 days my lining was only 6.3mm. I do have very light periods normally.

I was then instructed to take an extra Progynova, making it 5 x 2mg a day. I also decided to take Pomegranate and Beet root. Since I do not like Pomegranate Juice and even more that it has sugar in it I managed to find Pomegranate Double Strength Juice from Holland & Barrett which I took 20ml at least 3 times a day and also Beet Root Extract capsules which I took approx. 2000mg (4 capsules) a day.

N.B! If you do decide to take any of the supplements above, please make sure you consult with your clinic first. I took more than it was suggested on both bottles. 

I am not sure if it was Pomegranate, Beet Root or extra estradiol or all of them together but when I went back after 7 days my lining had grown to 9.4mm.

I also stopped worrying, I thought that there really is not very much I can do about it and if we end up cancelling it we will just have a fresh start next months. I know it is annoying, frustrating and all but unfortunately also something we just can't control very easy.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi Aimee, my 2 embryos were 3bbs when they were frozen and when thawed were 4bbs. My clinic seemed confident that 3bbs give you an amazing chance!  
Kep, your symptoms are on par with nine. I have had af cramps since 4dp5dt and still get them on and off now. I have had dizziness and tiredness also since about that time. I find that when j am more active my symptoms are all exacerbated. Fingers crossed for bfp! What day do you think you will test? 
Good luck with lining scan mo, keep us posted! 
Congrats on your lining Fahrenheit, good luck for transfer! 
Afm, still peeing on sticks obsessively haha today's is the darkest yet so I feel slightly better. Still getting bfn on pound shop Cheshire though is this normal does anyone know? Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Pound shop cheapies that's was meant to say. Damn predictive test! Hahah xx


----------



## CalB

Great news Kezzywoo  Maybe a good time to stop testing!? lol 

Good luck with all the upcoming scans and transfers people.


----------



## LuluLimon

Fahrenheit- good luck for eT on Tuesday. I do think Pom and beet juice help.

Aimee congrats on being PUPOx
Calb also congrats on your transfer! X
Jelby- can't believe our clinic has no space til sept! 
Kezz- think the cheapies are least sensitive to hcg until you are quite past OTD. 

Hope the 2ww goes smooth for the rest of us.
Afm- some cramps and tiredness but I'm busier this time round so less time to think. I hate the negative thoughts at night so trying to battle those away with my meditation CD. Unlike most lol I get scared of testing so leave it til last minute x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Aimeelc, congrats on being PUPO!! Hope the 2ww goes ok for you. Our frostie is a bb too, just a bit older (it's a 4) and embryologist said that's good quality.

Mo89, best of luck for your scan tomorrow, really hope things have progressed.

Thanks so much for your message Fahrenheit, that's good to know yours managed to get there even if it started off slowly. I didn't know you could get super strength juice or capsules - I am going to buy some now!! I've been taking it easy on the Pom because of sugar. I agree there's no point worrying, what will be will be - I've felt worse on this cycle than any of my fresh cycles though so really not keen to go through it again. Also, estrogen is really bad for endometriosis so not keen to repeat if I can avoid! Really hope your transfer goes well on Tuesday xx


----------



## aimeelc

Thank you everyone! Had a few twinges - i'm trying REALLY hard not to symptom spot!

Kezzywoo - I'd trust the digitals a lot more the poundland 

Lululimon - I'm with you - I get scared of testing early!  

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## ld593

aimeelc - congrats on being PUPO, hopefully we will be 2 days apart for 2ww. 

Hopeful_81 - My frostie is 4bb too! Hope your lining improves for you! 

Lulu - hope your not going too crazy on you 2ww! sticky vibes!

kezzy - your tests look positive to me! Congrats on your early BFP!!!

Fahrenheit - that's great news about your lining! God luck for transfer on Monday!

Mo89 - really hope your lining improves for you! x

kep11 - really hope you get your BFP this weekend! 

AFM - I have never been this nervous and emotional! I have been crying in short bursts at work all day today! I'm a mental health nurse, so prescribed myself some mindfulness coloring work to do! Any chance I had and I was coloring like mad! Will know by 10 am tomorrow if our one and only little blast has survived the thaw! Really praying it does   Transfer will be at 12:30 if all goes well! So anxious...


----------



## aimeelc

Id593 - thabk you and good luck for tomorrow! I was so nervous too.. think we all go through those motions! Today I just feel exhausted so taking it easy.

Sticky vibes! X


----------



## Gem15

Hi all, so much happening on here so apologies in advance for anyone I miss! 

Aimee - keep taking it easy if that's what your body is telling you to do  

Id593 - good luck for tomorow, everything crossed for your wee embie!  

Mo - sending hugs and hoping that your lining improves 

Kezzywoo - it's still a positive so hang on in there! 

Fahrenheit - good luck for transfer on Tuesday!

Hopeful - thinking 'thick' for you!! 

Kep - good luck if you test this weekend!!  

Lululimon - howz the 2ww treating you??

AFM - things have been pretty quiet here, no real symptoms....until today. Ive been quite sore today, not like AF cramps at all, just a dull ache that gets a bit stronger every now and then?! Who know's what it means eh!! 

Gem xx


----------



## Fahrenheit

Hopeful - Oh...  I was not aware of estradiol being particularly bad for endo.  I don't think I have a prob with that.  I do have PCO but not sure about the syndrome.  As I haven't really got proper symptoms. 

Ive got 4 frosties.  All blasts.  One is 6 day 4bb considerably better than the other 3 which are 5day 2bb.  They do say that as long as they are blasts they are quite good.  

And the grades can change after thawing either way.

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Id593.

xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Id593 hope they defrost well I have no idea what grade my embryos were. I didn't ask and I wasn't told.

Fahrenheit I was told that blasts can change grade on defrost too

Gem12 sending positive vibes,   And  . Try not to analyse every twinge. 

Kezzywoo stay away from the pee sticks they will only stress you out. 

Mo sending thickening vibes X

Aimee just relax it will help

Kep  sending lots of   For a +ve result

Hopeful sending thickening vibes too

Lululimon   And   For your 2ww

AFM still got sore (.)(.)'s and still weeing 5 weeks now.


----------



## Gem15

Thanks Bridget! Do you have a date for an early scan? X


----------



## Bridgetk10

Gem15 it's the 8th September. Only two weeks away!


----------



## Gem15

Oh not too long!! (Although every minute feels like an hour during this process eh!) Xx


----------



## CalB

Congratulations on your pregnancy Bridget and positive vibes to everyone, whatever stage of the process you're at!

Anyone else go crazy symptom spotting in the 2WW? I try not to but it's impossible! I have a question for anyone who has had more than one bfp previously...were your symptoms the same or was each bfp different? The only time I got a bfp (it was a chemical) my boobs didn't hurt at all (whereas in every other cycle they do!). So when my boobs started feeling sore last night I couldn't help but over-analyse and wonder if it was a bad sign. They've stopped now anyway so who knows but still thought it was an interesting question. 

Those of you who are in the 2WW, when are your OTDs? Mine is 3rd September.

Good luck all and keep the updates coming!


----------



## Gem15

Hi CalB
I've only had one BFP and I can't really remember my symptoms at all so I'm not much use!! Lol
However I'm with you on the crazy symptom spotting!! I need to stay away from google!!!   
I test on 1st Sept......6 more sleeps!!!! 

Gem xx


----------



## ld593

Hi guys, have just had a successful transfer! My embie thawed back to 100% what it was before freezing! OTD 6th September! How long does it take for a 5 day blast to implant? 

Bridget - congratulations on your BFP!

Cal b - i have had 2 bfp's and with both my only symptom was being sick in the morning about 3 days before OTD! 

Gem15- are you tempted to test early? My DH has told me im not allowed! 🙄

Sticky vibes to everyone! Xxx


----------



## mo89

Hey.Congratulations on all the bfp and pupo. 

Im just back from yet another scan and its still only 5.1. So thats been 6, 5.1, 4.9, 5.1.  They upped my dose to4mg and waited 11 days but bk today snd not budged. They want to give me another week. Clearly nothing s going to happen. Any success stories with theirs being low then.all of a sudden change. Im so upset and doing everything pissible. Any other suggestions?.?


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi cal this is my first bfp ever but my symptoms have been dizziness and af cramps from 4dp5dt and still some one milder ones now and then which worry the hell out of me but this could all be down to progesterone. Sending sticky vibes! Do you think you will test early? 
Gem, do you think you will test early? Sticky vibes to you too! 
Id593 congrats on being pupo! Fingers crossed that the 2 week wait flys for you! 
Mo, sorry to hear about the lining Hun have they offered you patches? 
Afm, been and got extra meds today to take me up to scan. I am being naughty and still peeing on sticks but have been and got some pound shop ones so it's much better for my bank balance. Only got an obvious bfp on them today they have been pretty much bfn since getting my initial positive on frer and CB. 
Hope everyone else is okay! Xxx


----------



## Hetty 27

Mo I'm so sorry it's not working out for you. You must be worn out from it all. Xxx


----------



## Gem15

Mo - so sorry that your lining isn't thickening! Sending you big hugs  

Kezzywoo and Id593 - na I won't test early. Ive taken the day off work next Thursday so will wait till then. I wouldn't believe the result either way if I tested early so I figure I'm best just waiting (and I quite like my PUPO bubble   )


----------



## kezzywoo

That's good gem! I wish I had your patience. Kept thinking how nice it would of been if I held out to otd tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you Hun xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi Ladies!
Gem I like the PUPO bubble too xx!
Mo sorry to hear the lining isn't thickening. Lots of hugs to you xx
LD 593 congrats on your transfer! So glad embie was fine !
There's an implantation calculator online...it's roughly about 3-5 days after a 5dt if I remember...but we're all different..

Each of my bfps have been different. The one that ended in our son I didn't feel anything other than tired before testing. 

This time I feel a bit weird about testing. Got 5 more sleeps..
Hope you are all enjoying the sun and vitamin D xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Congrats on being PUPO id593! Keeping everything crossed for you. From memory, I think implantation happens anywhere between 1 and 5 days after transfer with a 5 day blast.

Good luck to all those testing soon, thinking of you all

Mo so sorry to hear your lining hasn't thickened up   Did you see Farenheit's helpful post a couple of pages back? She managed a whole 3mm increase in 7 days which is incredible! Her tip is double concentrated pomegranate juice and beetroot capsules, which you can buy from Holland and Barrett. I got mine on Thursday and am loading up! Patches can help some people too but I think you already said that your clinic said they'd try that next time if need be. I'll report back as to whether they've made mine increase on Monday...  Xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks hopeful. Iv been drinking pom juice. I might look into the beetroot capsules. Was that at the start of ger cycle though? Seems it can go up pretty wuick at the start.mine started 39 days ago! Let me know how u get on. Good luck x


----------



## Kep11

So - after a rubbish night's sleep I eventually decided to POAS at about 6.15 this morning. I got a VERY faint positive line (I'm using Boots tests) which has just made me even more worried as my first cycle followed a similar pattern. The embryo on my first cycle, although it implanted, was slow to grow and then eventually stopped. My first blood result on OTD was 60 and at that point past transfer they look for 80 so I had to go back a few days later to see if levels were going up. They did but they were always on the low end apparently. The clinic gave me weekly scans at 6, 7 and 8 weeks to check development but said towards the end that the hcg blood tests were an indicator that it was a slow grower which wouldn't ever have made it.

So now I wish I hadn't burst my PUPO bubble as I've got to wait until Monday for bloods! I'm clinging onto thoughts that I POAS the evening before having my bloods in the morning last time and the result was a fainter line than this morning, but I really wish it had been a lovely dark clear result like some of you BFP ladies have described!


----------



## Bridgetk10

Kezzywoo I am sending   I was told to use clear blue non digital tests by my clinic. My friends husband used to test pregnancy tests for reliability and and CB really are the most accurate. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Oh Kep11, try not to worry (easy to say I know!) My clinic doesn't do bloods, you just have to do a HPT. With a 5 day transfer, you test 11 days later so, with your dates, OTD wouldn't be until Tuesday. There are plenty of people on my clinic page who were constant testers and didn't get a bfp until a day or 2 before OTD, even with a sensitive test! So I think it's a really good sign there's a line at this stage. Can totally understand your worry though given your previous experience. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Kep11

Thanks hopeful. My clinic does test early (9/10 days past 5dt) so it is always a risk to test even earlier than that! I may try again tomorrow (I have a twin pack of tests from Boots) to see if there's any change, and may pick up a Clear Blue for first thing Monday as per Bridget's comment about their accuracy!

Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## kezzywoo

Kep, I got the faintest positive ever on a boots cheap test. I then got a frer and got more obvious positive and a positive on CB digital 1-2 at 6dp5dt. Can you not try them? Had I not have taken them I would of been unsure due to boots test being ridiculously faint. 
Afm, otd today and got a pregnant 2-3 on a CB this morning. Gonna try and stay away from pee sticks now. First beta will be tomorrow xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies hope everyone is okay! Just had my first beta today and it came back at 683! Does anyone know if this seems high or low for 12dp5dt? Xxx


----------



## Fahrenheit

Mo89

My initial scan and start of progynova was on CD3 (4 x 2mg), I do not know what was my initial reading though.  My next scan was on CD15 and thats when my lining was only 6.3mm.  Not exactly the start of the cycle but not too much in either.  

I am not sure what worked as this is my first FET.  They upped my Progynova by 2mg and I started taking beetroot and double concentrated Pom juice.  

It might just be a coincidence.  But I felt it was worth a try. 

xxx


----------



## Fahrenheit

key

Congratultions!  
I think that the result is excellent!  Are they doing a repeat test in a few days or a week?  Doubling or tripling of this number would be even more excellent!  

xxx


----------



## Fahrenheit

Sorry, I meant Kezzy but was autocorrected to key.

xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Fahrenheit, yeah got repeat Tuesday and Thursday hoping and praying numbers being to go up  how are you Hun? Xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks fahrenheit. Iv bought all that so fingers crossed but im on like day 40! 

Kezzy I think thats great xxx


----------



## Kep11

Morning all.

Kezzywoo - that sounds like a good hcg for 12dpt. My clinic look for a reading of at least 80 at 9dp5dt so if it's supposed to double every 2-3 days so I'd say you're OK!

It's my OTD today and I did a clear blue this morning, not a digital. No squinting necessary to see the line today - very firmly Picture B on the test instructions! My beta appointment is 8am today and I can phone for results from 11am so really really hoping I get a good hcg result where I can just focus on getting to scan day (that'll be 2 wks today.)


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats kep! So happy for you!  any news on beta? Xxx


----------



## Fahrenheit

Congratulations!  Fingers crossed for both Kezzy and Kep!  Im getting all ready for tomorrow's transfer.  Ive decided not to test early this time.  I was testing last time 5dp5dt,  got positive and was all happy and all.  Only to find out on the OTD that my beta was 38  

I really do not want to go down that road again.  

Did you ask to measure your lining again before the transfer?  Or do they normally do it anyways?  I would like to know what is the thickness but do not want to appear too "difficult''.

Mo

I really hope things will improve.  I wish I had more information regards what helps.  I know that my nurse was a little bit surprised by how much it had grown.  I was under the impression that she did not expect that big number as she was trying to prepare me for a worse result and that we might need to add patches and possibly cancel the transfer.

xxx


----------



## Kep11

Just got my blood results - 235 on 10dp5dt so over the moon that I can just focus on getting through the next 2 wks now to my first scan! Phew!!


----------



## Fahrenheit

Congratulations keep!  Such good news!!!!

When is your repeat scan?

xxx


----------



## Fahrenheit

*Kep


----------



## Kep11

Thanks Farenheit. My place doesn't do any further blood tests providing the first one is in their acceptable range. So I just have to sit tight now until scan apt.


----------



## kezzywoo

Brill news kep so pleased for you!  when is your first scan? Also on CB digital it should now show 2-3  if you decide to do it!  
ATM, not much to report just awaiting repeat beta tomorrow xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Congratulations Kep, that's great news!!

Sorry in advance for long post...pretty disastrous second scan today as lining actually thinner! Initially the nurse said 4.8mm but then said 5.4mm at its thickest. But, confusingly, she said "well I think we should go ahead with transfer as its triple layer which is more important than thickness"...whaaaat?! When I asked about the 7mm minimum and said about them previously not wanting to transfer on my natural cycle when it was 6.7mm, she basically said that she appreciated we had been told conflicting things but that was wrong and we should have transferred then. That was like a massive punch in the stomach, I just don't know what to think and there is nobody to ask as its bank hol! The nurse said she wanted to speak to the doctor tomorrow, who'll be in after 2 and then she'll call to say whether they are going to go ahead or cancel the cycle. I am so unbelievably gutted as I desperately wanted to do a natural cycle but was told lining wasn't thick enough, now we're potentially going ahead with an even thinner lining and a load of synthetic hormones which are making me feel like poop, not to mention making my endometriosis worse 😞


----------



## mo89

Hopeful you are un exact same boat as me! How long have you been cycling this time. Can they not give you more tablets for an extra couple of weeks like me. Although it hasnt helped. I will be told friday that we are either transfering or cancelling. I do agree tgat the 3line is more inportant. My clinic transfered a women with lining 4.5 and worked. Xxx


----------



## Gem15

Hopeful - what a difficult, confusing time!! Sending big hugs   I hope they decide to go with transfer so that the need for you to take drugs hasn't been wasted! 

Mo - everything crossed for Friday!  

Kezzywoo - hope you see a nice high number tomorow! 

Kep - fantastic results!! 

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - not much to report. Hanging on in there until OTD on Thursday!! I felt really sick yesterday but today feel nothing at all....It messes with your mind so much doesn't it!!! 

Gem xx


----------



## aimeelc

Hopeful - that is so frustrating! I hate it when you get conflicting comments from staff - it can be so confusing and stressful for us. But I have also been told about the triple echoe line so I hope they go ahead and do it for you. I was also told that the lining naturally gets thinner through the cycle as it compresses when implantation is due? Anyhow, I hope you get what you need from your DR. x

Kep - That's amazing! Congratulations!

Kezzy - Hope everything goes well!

AFM - Not much, I am still waiting to do my PG test on Friday... I am so nervous as this is my first FET and everything seems to have gone perfectly so far, I'm so afraid of getting my hopes up and then being so bitterly disappointed again. 

X


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck gem and Aimee with otd! Got everything crossed for you both. 
Sorry About your news hopeful. Hopefully the doctor will shed some insight on what the next step is. My clinic only wanted my lining to be above 6mm for transfer however have read that this varies from clinic to clinic. 
Afm just about to go in for 2nd beta. Hoping I get the results today
Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Just a quickie.
Sorry for those whose lining is not playing ball. I hope clinics can sort you out with higher dosages x

Those betas look good kezzy- and go for 2nd one.
Kep congrats too! 

Gem and Aimee not too long left. I'm really nervous about tomorrow. Hope youre keeping busy. Any symptoms I feel I'm not sure if it's me or the drugs. Grrrrrr...


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck lulu limon for tomorrow. You have done so well not testing early!  xxx


----------



## aimeelc

Thank you Kezzy... I'm so nervous.

Lululimon - good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking for you and praying   

xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Thanks so much ladies, I am feeling much calmer today.  Finally got a call at half 5 to say that the doctor wants me to go in for another scan on Thursday - if it's above 6mm then they'll transfer, if not we'll cancel.  It kinda feels good just knowing that and if we have to cancel then I can just try another natural cycle rather than faffing with all the drugs.  I get the impression that she and the doctor both feel it was the wrong call last month not to go ahead on my natural cycle - it's frustrating knowing that but at least I know my lining can be decent-ish naturally.

Can I just ask what the maximum dosage was people were on with combo of progynova and patches?  At the moment I'm on 2 patches (changing every 48 hours) and 4 tablets a day.

Mo, keeping everything crossed for you too, what a rollercoaster this has been.  I've been on the estrogen for 16 days now.  The nurse said they wouldn't want me to be on it for longer than around 20 days as it's not good to keep taking it with no progesterone - that may just be because of endo for me.  I have to say that I've had so much endo pain in the last couple of days, I wouldn't want to be on it for any longer.

LuluLimon - good luck for tomorrow  

Gem and Aimeelc - best of luck for Thursday and Friday, will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## mo89

Iv been on progynova for 5 weeeks!!! Ridick. Yeh wel im tge same. If its above 6 on fri wel transfer if not then wel cancel. Xx


----------



## Gem15

Lululimon - good luck for tomorow!  I've got everything crossed for you   

Gem xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hopeful and Mo I am sending very thickening vibes to you both as well as lots of     And     

Lululimon thinking of you tomorrow. 

Gem and Aimeelc sending you sticky vibes


----------



## LuluLimon

Hopeful and Mo- it's good to hear you get a decision by the end of the week. Really hope it is what you feel good with and if it's not this month there's every chance lining will be fine the next. 

Well I couldn't hold my wee in and tested a while ago. We are   !!! Am very happy but will now be anxious to get first few scans done. My clinic don't do betas so another 2ww here. Had a wee bit of nausea and things smelling off yesterday.

Thanks for all your positive thoughts ladies. It helps so much   during these tough weeks.
Gem & Aimee    ...good luck for tmrw/Fri. Will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Yes yes yes lulu limon thrilled for you! Congrats  xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Fantastic news LuluLimon - congratulations!!

Hope you're doing ok Bridget xx


----------



## Gem15

Yay!!!!! Fantastic news lulu!!      Sooo pleased for you! Xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Congratulations Lululimon   

Thank you for asking Hopeful I am fine a bit frustrated today as I popped into school to see if I could see my Headteacher and tell her my result before the start of term as my first scan is during your he first week of term but I couldn't as the school is still a total building site. It will have to wait until Friday now as that is the first day of term.


----------



## CalB

Hi all,

Haven't posted in a while as I'm back at work now and super busy...though not quite enough to stop me thinking about the 2WW and I have been following all your news.

Congratulations Lululimon!! Lots of BFPs - hope it'll rub off on the rest of us 

Hopeful and Mo, good luck with your lining scans.

Aimee and Gem, fingers crossed for your tests!

Bridget - how annoying, I'm a teacher too and it's so typical that the building isn't ready even though it's almost the start of the new term! Don't worry about it - your pregnancy is the most important thing 

Afm, getting nearer to OTD on Saturday and have so far resisted testing early (even though I have 6 pregnancy tests sitting on my bedside table!). Keep flipping from being quite confident it's worked to convinced it hasn't - a few symptoms, twinges etc but you just never know if it's drugs, PMS, imagination, nerves or who knows what, do you!?


----------



## aimeelc

Exactly the same as I feel, CalB! My OTD is friday... trying not to test early... 

Lululimon - amazing news - congratulations! Can't believe how many BFP's there have been this month!  

Hopeful and Mo - good luck with continued thickening x


----------



## mo89

Congratulations lulu!!! Amazing news. 

I cant wait for scan on fri. Just want a decision. My clinic are really happyif it reaches 6 as maturally I dont get high anyway. What do you all suggest? Should I go ahead if it reaches 6 or postone and try again but maybe no difference xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Gem good luck for tmrw xx
Thx everyone..now just nervous to get to first scans. Hope it's a lucky period for all x
Cal- it's horrible having possible symptoms or not then just reading it might be the drugs.
Mo- do what feels right for your body. If youre feeling stressed it might be worth holding off si you are more prepared relaxed but if they think lining is ok?? I'm not sure what I choose. Xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Mo I'm not sure what to do either. I'm just going to see how I feel tomorrow and go with gut instinct. Clearly if it's below 6 then the decision will be out of our hands. I think if they're scrabbling around to get a measurement of 6 then I'd rather not. If it's more comfortably between 6 and 7 then I'd be happier with that. Considering naughtily putting on an extra patch overnight...desperate times!


----------



## mo89

Hopeful iv been naughty and taken an extra tablet this wk andputting it vaginAlly lol. We shall see xx


----------



## Gem15

Morning ladies. Its a BFN here I'm afraid   I'm gutted but think I knew deep down it hadn't worked. We've no frosties left so will need to figure if/when we can afford another full cycle.  
Got everything crossed that you all get your lovely BFP''s

Gem xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Very sorry to hear that gem thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Gem15 I am sorry to hear your news  

Hopeful hoping everything goes well today


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Gem15- I'm so sorry that it didn't work this time. I guess my dream is over as well. Doctor couldn't find a heartbeat on Tuesday. 
Have to go back tomorrow. 
Big virtual hug Gem15 xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

I'm so sorry Gem, thinking of you and sending lots of   Hope you manage to come to a decision you're happy with once you've given yourselves some time.

Bridget, hope you're feeling ready for first day tomorrow and I hope the conversation with your head goes ok

Aimeelc and CalB everything crossed for you both, so horrible waiting to know your fate

Afm, scan this morning gave much more positive news. Lining is responding and was comfortably measuring between 6mm and 6.5mm in different places. The nurse we saw was so positive, she said it looked beautiful and that she would be very happy going ahead with a lining like that. Gave us lots of confidence so we're going to go for it. Have booked transfer in next Thursday, just to give my lining a bit more time as it seems to be heading in the right direction. So relieved! Just need to get through the thawing process now...


----------



## aimeelc

So sorry to hear your news Gem.   I know there's nothhing anyone can say to make the disappointment go away, but know that there are a lot f ladies who know how you're feeling and we're all sending big hugs.   

So glad your lining is improving Hopeful! Fingers crossed for your thaw x 

AFM, it's test day tomorrow...i feel like I'm letting myself in for a massive let down... but I am praying so so hard.    

xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck for tomorrow Aimee xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Gem- Hun I am so sorry to read this.. Big big hugs    It's such a cruel process. Look after yourself and wish you all the best for whatever you decide to do xxxx

Aimee- thinkinh if you for tmrw xx

Hopefully that's good news on the lining and good you've a date for transfer set now x

Mountain    There are no words...it's a horrible feeling x


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck Aimee  keep us posted Hun. 
Mountain is it your scan today Hun? Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## mo89

Thats good hopeful! I have mine today. Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck mo really hope it's good news for you xxx


----------



## aimeelc

Test this morning and heartbroken to say it was a BFN 😢 

Does anyone have any advice on what to ask our DR about? X

Wishing every one else the best of luck with your cycles  x


----------



## kezzywoo

So sorry to hear that Aimee. Is this your second cycle? This was my 5th and only ever positive ever! I did make a lot of changes this cycle and I honestly feel this helped me get my bfp. Feel free to pm me Hun if you would like to know the changes I made. So sorry. It's heartbreaking. Take time to grieve Hun xxx


----------



## ld593

So sorry to hear you have not been successful aimeelc! 

AFM- ive been testing every day and have been getting BFN constantly! Not otd until 6th but dont feel any difference at moment! Feeling down, getting af pains and have really bad diarrhea (sorry if tmi)! 😔


----------



## aimeelc

I fell pregnant naturally in 2014 which ended in a late miscarriage at 18 weeks. We then had our first ICSI cycle in March '16 (BFN) and this was our first FET with the one blast that made it (BFN). I know so many of you go through so many... I don't know how you do it. 

I will DM you Kezzy x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Aimeelc, I'm so sorry, it's horribly heartbreaking to have come so far and have hope   I have a whole list of Qs that I've asked our dr previously but I'm not sure how many of them will be relevant for you. Are you unexplained? Do you have any specific concerns? Take some time to grieve and look after yourself.

Mo, I really hope your scan goes well today   Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## LuluLimon

Aimee Hun I am so sorry this has ended in a _ve   
Thinking of you xx


----------



## mo89

So my lining was still only 5 so cycle is cancelled. Feel ok. Just drained. Thats been 7 weeks!!!! Has anyone had an endo scratch. My clinic dont recommend it heard alot about it? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Really sorry to hear that mo? I had an endo scratch this cycle xxx


----------



## CalB

Really sorry to hear about your results Gem and Aimee and about your lining Mo. Take time out if you need it and I hope you'll be able to move on with your journeys soon. Keep going and hopefully it will lead to success in the end!

Mountain good luck with your next scan...was it today actually? I hope they found something and if not, my thoughts are with you, that is so tough.

Afm, I caved in and tested a day early - bfp! Very happy obviously but trying not to get too excited as I had a chemical on a previous cycle. Still, it's def a step in the right direction! Going to make an appointment with my gyno for the end of next week and fingers crossed that this time there will be a gestational sac (or sacs!) to see on the US. I used to think bfp was like the end goal but now I realise it's just the beginning!

Id593, both times I have got bfps I have had diarrhoea so that could be a good sign!


----------



## Hopeful_81

I'm so sorry you're having to cancel Mo, especially after all this time. I think the patches really helped for me so definitely request them next time. Also, viagra but you have to do that from the start of "stimms" I think. Do you just come off all the drugs now or will they give you Noresthisterone or similar. I really hope you get a plan sorted and that your next cycle goes brilliantly  

Mountain, I'm so sorry, I think I must have missed your post yesterday. Truly hope they've been able to find a little flutter today  

CalB, cautious congrats to you! Can totally understand why you're not getting too excited but definitely a good start! Best of luck for scan 

Can I please ask those ladies who were down-regging when they came off their buserelin? I've had some (more!) conflicting advice from my clinic. After my scan yesterday, the nurse wrote down on my treatment plan that I would need to do my last spray on sat eve and start progesterone on Sunday (transfer is on Thursday afternoon). Today I ran out of spray so had to nip to the clinic to get some more. Saw a different nurse and she said actually I should do my last spray tonight and start progesterone tomorrow as there needs to be 5 clear days between that and transfer - can anyone shed any light please?!?! Xx


----------



## CalB

I didn't down reg but I would say if you have a 5 day old blast then the second advice you got makes more sense cuz it would give you 5 days of progesterone exposure prior to transfer day which makes sense biologically and is what I was told to do. Can you speak to the Dr to confirm?


----------



## mo89

Thanks guys. Kezzy when did you have it? My clinic wont do it but could pay private for the scratch elsewhere. 
I will just stopped tablets now. Defo going with the patches next time. Did anyone do them and tablets? 

Gem and aimee im soo sorry. Its so deflating this whole journey!


----------



## Hopeful_81

I've done tablets and patches Mo but only patches from day 10 to transfer. 3 tablets initially but up to 4 from day 10 x


----------



## kezzywoo

Mo, I had it on day 21 of cycle and started down reg on day 23 xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Thanks CalB that's what I was thinking. But then looking back at my fresh cycle, I had ec on a Monday, started progesterone on the Tuesday and then had transfer on the Saturday, which would fit more with the first protocol. Aaaargh, I don't know, it may not even really matter! 

Can anyone else tell me how far in advance of transfer of 5 day blast they started progesterone? Xx


----------



## Kep11

Hi Hopeful. I've had my first frozen cycle and started the progesterone pessaries and fragmin injections 5 days before a 5 day transfer. Started on the Sunday, ET the following Friday. Good luck!


----------



## Hopeful_81

Thanks Kep, that matches what I was told today. Good job I went in! I'll start pessaries and injections tomorrow in that case


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone i've been reading a lot but not felt this was going right so not posted. Today was our OTD and we got BFN. In shock right now! Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

So sorry to hear this id it is such a cruel process  xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

I'm so sorry id593  . As kezzywoo says, such a cruel process. Take plenty of time to recover and to decide on next steps 

Not much to report from me. I'm conscious that I should really be over on the Aug/sept board as v out of sync so not been posting much! Starting to feel pretty nervous for transfer on Thursday now and praying that the thaw goes ok   Xx


----------



## Jelby

Hi girls. Not posted in a while and just caught up on a lot of your news. I'm so sad for all who've had negatives. It's such a heartbreaking time and you feel like no one knows how you feel. I'm so glad we all have each other. It won't feel like it now but you will feel better. Give it some time. You'll be fit to cycle again. We're all made of steel!!!

I think I should have moved boards but I felt connected to you all so stayed. I've been on oestrogen for what seems like forever. My lining was good at scan but clinic had no room so I'm booked for transfer on Thursday. Trying not to think too much into the whole defrost process. Just got to hope the embryologist a take good care of my frosties

Good luck to all. This is such a tiring stressful process. Look after yourselves x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Jelby I'm booked in for transfer on Thursday too! I'm so nervous about project defrost but just got to trust in the embryologists and hope for the best I guess. You are so right about it being tiring and stressful. All the very best of luck for Thursday, will be thinking of you x


----------



## mo89

Good luck jelby and hopeful for thursday!! Hope all goes well. 

The nurse wants me to wait until not this period but next to start again. Im so impatient hate waiting. How long did it take for any you to start period after stopping progynova xx


----------



## Jelby

Hi girls. I'm a bit down but trying not to panic. I've not been reading my information properly and was supposed to start progesterone suppositories on Saturday. I could have sworn my nurse said start them the day before transfer so I went to get them ready for tomorrow as transfer is Thursday and re read the info and I've remembered wrongly. I'm sad and disappointed in myself but going to ring the clinic tomorrow and ask what they want to do. Do you think they'll go ahead with transfer or do you think I'll be delayed? My main worry is my clinic had hardly any appointments for this transfer and I had to wait quite a while even though my lining was okay. I really hope I haven't missed my chance this cycle but obviously don't want to defrost an embryo on a less than fully prepped lining. I feel very silly and I understand if you don't have much sympathy for me when you're all being so well organised but just wondered if anyone had any idea of what will happen next. What does the progesterone actually do and is it a known thing that you need it for a certain number of days before transfer?


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi jelby sorry to hear about this. Don't beat yourself up is ladies take that much medication it is so easy to forget. I don't want to dishearten you but I personally feel that the clinic would have to postpone transfer as progesterone is key before transfer. I believe I was on 2 lots of progesterone which started 5 days prior to transfer. Keep us posted Hun on what the clinic say good luck xxx


----------



## CalB

Hi Jelby,

No judgement from me - I made the same mistake on my first cycle! I think in my case I only missed a day before I realised and my clinic went ahead as planned - it was a day 3 transfer on a fresh cycle I think. To be honest though, I think if you were planning frozen blastocyst transfer you will probably be delayed until you've had 5 days progesterone exposure. I think it's important that the stage the lining is at matches the stage of the embryo. As you say, it wouldn't be worth defrosting an embryo if the conditions aren't right. Good luck and let us know what your Dr. says.

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Hopeful.

Afm, I had a first scan yesterday (4 weeks 5 days) and the Dr. could see a gestational sac so so far I am still on track  Interestingly, you could also see a second dark point on the US, which could be the second embryo (I had 2 transfered). The Dr said it could either be a bit behind and still develop further or it might have stopped developing and will dissapear. I go back a week on Friday to check everything is still as it should be and I'm hoping it might be possible to see a heartbeat then (I'll be 6 weeks 1 day). In the meantime I'm not allowed to work! I'm a primary teacher and in Germany (where I live) they are super careful about the risk of infection with childhood diseases so I'm not allowed in until I see an occupational Dr to get immunity tested/risk assessed! Extra holiday is quite nice though tbh, being kept busy would make the time pass quicker and give me less chance to worry!


----------



## Hopeful_81

Jelby, it's so easy to get mixed up with everything we have to remember to do, don't beat yourself up about it. I agree with the others though, I think they'll have to delay your transfer as it is important to get the right amount of progesterone in your system in accordance with the age of your embryo. They are trying to mimic your natural cycle as closely as possible. I hope it all works out ok for you  

Mo that's so frustrating, I'm exactly the same! Having said that it's probably best to have at least one "normal" cycle so your body can get back on track after all the drugs. I hope your period arrives soon

CalB that's great that scan went well. Crazy to think there could be 2 growing in there! I know what you mean about wanting to be busy but try to enjoy the time off and put all your focus into growing your little miracle(s) xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Cal glad scan was good I have one today as I lost abit of brown discharge so hoping that they see seomething. Would love a heartbeat to be present however I am only 5 weeks 6 days so understand that I prob won't see one. Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## CalB

Good luck Kezzy - let us know how you get on X

Mo I have had several FETs before but don't have great memory for how long afterwards I got my period  - I think it may have been about 10 days after stopping the drugs for me.

Btw, my clinic told me to start aspirin/heparin to reduce chance of miscarriage, anyone else doing that?


----------



## Kep11

Hey Cal - I'm on fragmin as a blood thinner as I had a missed miscarriage on my first cycle. Nasty little injections every day but all in a good cause hopefully!


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies well I have had a scan and they can see one perfect little baby with a heartbeat I am amazed and utterly over the moon xxx


----------



## CalB

Congratulations Kezzy that's great!!

Kep, I agree they are pretty horrible the injections but yeah if it helps it's worth it! I am just a bit confused as to why I didn't start them straight after transfer but guess will just have to trust the Dr. Unfortunately my gyno in Germany will only prescribe them privately because there is no real medical necessity in her opinion so she's willing to prescribe but I'll have to pay.  Never mind, it will be a drop in the ocean compared to the total we've spent on fertility treatment!!


----------



## Jelby

Ahhh kezzy that's fantastic news. Congratulations. Hopeful fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow. Cal thanks for trying to make me feel better. Thanks to all for support but you're correct cycle cancelled. I've no one to blame but myself. Thanks to all for being supportive and good luck to you on your journeys x


----------



## kezzywoo

Bless you jelby don't be hard on yourself Hun it is easily done. Have they cancelled cycle all together or just moved transfer date? Xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Jelby I'm so sorry to hear that. Please don't beat yourself up about it, this process is hard enough to deal with. I hope you get to start agin soon  

Kezzywoo that's wonderful news, so pleased for you

Just waiting for the embryologist to call re: project defrost - so nervous! Xx


----------



## Bridgetk10

Hi Ladies,

This will be my last post. 

Unfortunately I had a bleed on Sunday and the EPU found an empty five week sac on Monday. Today was my 7 week scan and it confirmed what we already knew. 

I wish you all well in your journeys. 

B xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Bridget, I'm so so sorry to hear that, my heart goes out to you. Take very good care of yourself  

Had our blastocyst transferred today, all went completely fine and I have a 4bb on board. Just got to get through the 2ww now and hope I don't bleed early again xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Congrats on being pupo hopeful I also had 2 4bb blasts transferred and just found out the one has taken and got to see heartbeat on scan. When is your otd Hun? Will you test early? Xxx


----------



## Jelby

Oh bridgetk. I'm so gutted for you. Heartbreaking. Take care of yourself and good luck going forward x


----------



## Hopeful_81

Thanks Kezzywoo and congratulations!! OTD is 19/9.  I'm not sure if I'll test early, I started bleeding only 5 days after transfer last time so started testing at that point just to see if it was at all possible to get pregnant even if I was losing it. I'm already feeling really anxious and on constant knicker watch 😬 At what stage did you get your bfp?


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi hopeful, on all my previous cycles I always bled at like 6,7,8 days pays transfer. It's awful isn't it. This time I was put on gestone and pessaries to try and prevent the early bleeding amongst other changes that we made. I got a faint bfp at 6dp5dt however if I was to go through this again I probs would not test so early as I was becoming obsessed with poas and panicking that line wasn't appearing stronger so thought j was having a chemical. Hope the wait goes quickly for you Hun xxx


----------



## LuluLimon

Hopeful congrats on being PUPO! 
Try and not test before OTD if you can x I know it's hard x


----------



## CalB

I'm sorry to hear your news Bridget. I hope a successful pregnancy happens for you soon.

Congratulations on your transfer Hopeful - fingers crossed now!

I found out from my boss that I can't go back to work for a week and a half ish. It's too much time to worry!! So nervous of finding out at the next scan that there's no longer a viable pregnancy. Overanalysing every little pain, even more than I did in the 2ww!


----------



## Hopeful_81

The early bleeding is horrible kezzywoo, I was so shocked and also gutted that the hope was taken away before we'd even made it to test day! I'm on Lubion plus pessaries this time but Lubion is only 25mg whereas gestone is much higher I think. Hopefully it'll do the trick.

LuluLimon, hope you're doing ok? I know, I really will try not to test early but my test day is a Monday and not sure I could face going into work afterwards if we get a negative! My clinic doesn't do beta testing so it's just a good old fashioned HPT.

CalB, that's really frustrating. Can you try to keep busy in other ways? When is your scan? Xx


----------



## CalB

The early bleeding thing happened to me on my fresh cycles but never on frozens - must be something to do with the drugs, the estrogen maybe?

My scan is next Friday. I'll be trying to keep busy doing a bit of cooking/baking. Might look into getting German Dual citizenship as well - make an appointment while I've got time!

I can understand not wanting to start the working week by testing Hopeful - I don't suppose 1 day early will make that much difference, you'll be 10dp5dt by then right? That should be late enough.

Good luck!


----------



## CalB

Hi ladies,

So I've not had a very relaxing weekend as I started bleeding (more just a little but of brown spotting really) yesterday, which has obviously made me feel super nervous. I know it could be nothing to worry about, but on the other hand, it could be the beginning of the end. Any advice?


----------



## Hopeful_81

CalB I'm really sorry to hear you've been bleeding. Even if it's nothing it's still so concerning. Have you called your clinic? I can't remember whether you're on progesterone pessaries or not but some people are advised to up them if they bleed. I don't know much about it but I think that brown blood is ok, it's more worrying if it's red. One of my buddies on my clinic board had lots of bleeding and she was fine. I'll try and find something she posted which should help. Big   Xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

This is the info she got from the EPU:

Spotting or bleeding in early pregnancy can be common. It can occur in about 15 in 100 people and may also be accompanied by lower abdominal pain and back pain. These symptoms do not mean there is a problem with the pregnancy.

Why am I bleeding?

Naturally we want to be able to assess whether there is a risk of miscarriage - when you attend the clinic a scan will be performed, and for many women the pregnancy is fine. there can be a number of reasons for bleeding that are not serious and do not affect the pregnancy itself.

The bleeding may be coming from the neck of the womb. Some changes on the cervix related to hormones (ectropian) are common in pregnancy, which can cause bleeding. In an ectropian, cells that line the inside of the canal (behind the cervix) change position. These cells are more fragile and are prone to bleeding. This is not a sinister or worrying problem, and is commonly seen. However, in pregnancy it causes anxiety for women due to bleeding being present. Bleeding can be light, pink, dark or red, and can sometimes present as a heavy 'gush'. the pregnancy is rarely affected by this.

In other cases, an area of bleeding outside of the pregnancy sac (commonly related to the placenta) has occurred which usually resolves without any problems.


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry to hear about the bleeding cal. Like everyone as Said bleeding in early
Pregnancy is quite common. Have you spoke to clinic? Xx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Mother Nature is playing some cruel tricks. I have awful nausea, feeling v dizzy, tender (.)(.) and have a bad tummy. The rational part of my brain knows that it is way too early for these to be pregnancy symptoms so I suspect I've picked up a bug from somewhere and/or its from all the progesterone. Going to be a long week! Xx


----------



## CalB

You never know Hopeful! How many days post transfer are you now?

Thanks for all the advice. I rang the clinic out of hours at the weekend just to check what to do regarding aspirin and clexane, because I remembered the Dr mentioning to stop them if there's any bleeding - which he did advise so I haven't taken those since Friday. I still have light, brown spotting but I went to my gyno this morning and she did another scan - everything is looking right on track and she didn't seem too worried - just said to rest. And excitingly, we discovered we are expecting twins!! So happy day today and fingers firmly crossed for the future! 

X


----------



## kezzywoo

That's amazing news cal!  how many week are you now? Xxx


----------



## CalB

5 weeks 4 days, you're about a week ahead of me aren't you? X


----------



## Kep11

Fantastic news Calb - congratulations!


----------



## kezzywoo

Yeah I am 6 week 4 so a week exactly.  xxx


----------



## CalB

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?

I have had an eventful week! On Tuesday I had a sudden very heavy bright red bleed (super scary) but went to Dr and she said babies were still in place. Morning sickness started the same day interestingly - doubly mean I thought! Then had a nervous wait until today when I went for another scan and saw that the babies have continued to grow at a normal rate unaffected by the bleed. We were able to see both heartbeats as a flicker on the screen  

Only issue to be decided now is when to re-start clexane and aspirin. My consultant told me to stop taking it as soon as I started spotting but reccomends to start again once I have stopped bleeding completely. It's been a week since my last dose, I am going to give it a couple more days at least though - I think I need to be totally spot free for a few days before I'll dare risk it! My Dr in Germany doesn't think there's any need for me to take it at all so it's hard to know which advice to follow!

Hope everyone is well X


----------



## Hopeful_81

CalB I'm so sorry that must have been terrifying. So glad to hear everything is ok though. What is clexane and aspirin for? Will you have another scan for reassurance? I've got some friends on my local clinic forum who have had some bad bleeds and everything has been completely fine. It's so unfair though, everything should just run smoothly from that bfp! 

I started testing on Thursday at 7dp5dt and, unbelievably, got my first ever positive, in complete shock. Fainter than the control line but v definitely there. Started spotting later that morning (so cruel!) but it seems to have stopped for now. Have had positives every day since but this morning the test line was lighter than yesterday's so I'm just praying it's not a chemical. Has anyone else had this and been ok? Test date is tomorrow so I'll do a digital then. I'm so anxious xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Sorry to hear about the bleed cal b but glad everything is okay. 
Yay hopeful brilliant news!  I went abit test mad and got a bfp at 6dp5dt it went darker on 7dp5dt and then lighter at 8dp5dtz I don't think the darkness of the lines is very accurate at all. Good luck with your digi tomorrow Hun. Will you be having betas done? Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Good luck for today hopeful  xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81

Thanks so much Kezzywoo. I cracked and did the digi yesterday and it came up pregnant 2-3 at 9dp5dt!! This mornings FRER on OTD was the strongest yet - it's an official  !! Can't believe this could actually be happening for us. I still feel so cautious though, really wish my clinic did betas but just have to wait until first scan. I'll call them in the morning to get booked in.

How are you getting on lovely? Xx


----------



## CalB

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to check in with you all and see how things are progressing with pregnancies/new treatment cycles? I'm 15 weeks now and although the first trimester was really rough (bleeds, hospital stays etc.) things seem to have settled down for now  I know I could post on a pregnancy board and if you would prefer that I will...but I thought it might be nice to catch up with people.

X


----------



## Hopeful_81

Hi CalB! Sorry to hear you had a rough first trimester, really hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.

As you can see from my signature, things didn't go so well for us sadly. I think some of the people from this thread are over on the May/June due date board so you may get a few more responses on there! Xx


----------

